# Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to?



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

So we've got this going on another forum I frequent, kinda gives a little insight to our members, get to see what mood people are in, what kind of music they enjoy, and you might discover something new.
Rules are simple, just post the artist and song name of what is currently playing.
I'll kick it off:

Gary Hoey - Desire


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (twardnw)*

Rob Zombie - Living dead girl


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (twardnw)*

I'm not playing anything at this exact moment, but I have the artist and album I'm listening to listed in my signature, just for fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (Chris16vRocco)*

Vangelis - Conquest Of Paradise


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (eurocco)*

Blood on Our Hands - *Death From Above 1979 *



















_Modified by Amsterdam087 at 11:37 AM 10-28-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (Amsterdam087)*

I just put on *Meshuggah*-I http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (Amsterdam087)*

EuroDance Stream from http://www.di.fm


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (16VScirrocco88)*

New AC/DC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif spoilin for a fight.


----------



## hardrocco (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (81type53)*

Led Zep - Kashmir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Later it the day it will be some jazz.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (hardrocco)*

My music switched over midpost from:
Mindless Self Indulgence - You'll Rebel to Anything (As long as it's not challenging)
to
The Birthday Massacre - Redstars
My last.fm profile is in my sig.


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (hardrocco)*

Living Legends - Moving at the Speed of Life
my last.fm


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Def Leppard - Let It Go
and then it changed to:
Van Halen - Jamie's Cryin'


----------



## doctorhydro (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Gov't Mule- A whole live show from Bonaroo


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (doctorhydro)*

*Talking Heads*-Crosseyed and Painless
_Remain in Light_


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

No one else likes to bob their head to some hip-hop?








Phi-Life Cypher - Free


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The Black Crowes - She Talks To Angels


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Scirocko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocko* »_No one else likes to bob their head to some hip-hop?









Sometimes, just not right this second. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Bob Marley - Concrete Jungle


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (twardnw)*

Red is Blue the Hoodwinked sound track.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Dio - Rainbow in the dark


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Skinny Puppy- Inquisition


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (81type53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *81type53* »_New AC/DC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif spoilin for a fight.

x2....tearing down the car and getting stoked for the upcoming concert here in Phx...we aleady have our tic's...was listening to The Tragically Hip,Road Apples before that...


----------



## sheareraehs (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (Rocc__On)*

Boston's Classical Station - it's the only station that we can get in the lab where I'm working - also no complaints either
In the Scirocco, Rush was in the CD player when I drove to work


----------



## RoccoRacer (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (Rocc__On)*

Chevelle - And Evening With El Diablo


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (RoccoRacer)*

_Rush - Hemispheres_


----------



## MK1Scirocco1981 (Sep 15, 2008)

Right now, I am listening to "A Chorus of Leaf Blowers" by "The Landscape Guys" outside of the business park office...
My Scirocco has a BB King disk in the dash but when driving, I usually prefer to listen to the finely tuned sounds of the 1.7 or VR6 on "Techtonics/Borla"


----------



## s-rocc (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (dsr16v)*

http://www.last.fm/user/call_me_imhoy
probably more than you want to know...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (s-rocc)*

hawtin


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (dsr16v)*

Rammstein - Stripped (at the moment)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (mr lee)*

*The Number Twelve Looks Like You*-Remembrance Dialogue 
Oh yeah, a linky-link to my last.fm page is in my signature. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (Chris16vRocco)*

Agnes . On and on is playing on the radio atm....


----------



## 16v_Scoooby_Snack (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (Chris16vRocco)*

flipped on Windows media player on shuffle and pressed play.. and out came....
...
...
...

..
Dream On- none other than our great Aerosmith


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (16v_Scoooby_Snack)*

*Jakob*-Safety in Numbers
_Solace_


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (Chris16vRocco)*

Rear wheel bearing - Growling


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (16v_Scoooby_Snack)*

Every track on the new AC/DC album, but mainly Stormy May Day.
I'm really bummed that all the tickets for UK shows sold out in 1 hour.







Oh well, at least I've seen them 3 times before.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (Dr Dub UK)*

*Converge*-The Saddest Day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (Chris16vRocco)*

Sounds Better in the Song- by Drive By Truckers

Baby Got Back- Richard Cheese.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Linkin Park- Leave Out All the Rest
I love the lyrics
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sl02FgOuG0c


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

whining customers by the unwashed masses.
not my favourite sounds but hey its all i hear all day


----------



## doctorhydro (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LubsDaDubs)*

pink floyd- have a cigar


----------



## 81.scirocco.S (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (doctorhydro)*

Miles Davis 
Album: Water babies
track name:Sweet pea
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## definition56 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (81.scirocco.S)*

Jay Reatard
Club Action (futurecop remix) by Yo Majesty
Johnny Foreigner
+/-'s new album
and the new Ratatat.
...i'm kinda a music snob.....


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (definition56)*

Artist : Wrathchild America 
Title : 3-D
Track : Surrounded by Idiots


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

After reading the posts, I will look like a geezer if I told so. But now and then I listen to todays hard rock. As if it is hard rock.
Get off my lawn you damn kids!!! LOL


----------



## kveldssanger (Jan 4, 2008)

Soil Song - Katatonia just ended and now on to Use Less - Skinny Puppy


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (CALAWAYMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CALAWAYMK2* »_After reading the posts, I will look like a geezer if I told so. But now and then I listen to todays hard rock. As if it is hard rock.
Get off my lawn you damn kids!!! LOL

There's nothing wrong with being old.








*Dead to Fall*-Bastard Set of Dreams


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I can't seem to get away from Paul Oakenfold - especially anything from his Essential Mix collection.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Slipknot - (Sic)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

*Explosions in the Sky*-First Breath After Coma
_The Earth is Not a Cold Dead Place_


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (CALAWAYMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CALAWAYMK2* »_As if it is hard rock.
Get off my lawn you damn kids!!! LOL

There isn't anything today (mainstream) that I'd call "hard rock".


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (CALAWAYMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CALAWAYMK2* »_After reading the posts, I will look like a geezer if I told so. 

I listen to a lot of older stuff. Heck, I am playing baroque music from the late 1600s in my orchestra right now


----------



## TDCVWPA (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (twardnw)*

The old lady fell asleep watching the wizard of oz. So I'm blessed with the damn main menu music cause I'm to lazy to turn it!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Motorcycle - As The Rush Comes (Gabriel & Dresden Chill Out Mix)


----------



## Loshambo (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (sheareraehs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sheareraehs* »_In the Scirocco, Rush was in the CD player when I drove to work
 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I Just got home from work and was listening to Three (prog rock) , then Sevendust (







)


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Los Lonely Boys - My Way
just need something to keep me awake while I'm (still) here at work


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

B.B. King - Hold On I'm Coming


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Home now...listening to :
Manic Street Preachers - You stole the sun from my heart


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Korean TV dramas http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## kish53a (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

on the pooter right now is Rotersand's I cry (rework mix)


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Keb' Mo' - The Itch
ugh, 1:15:45 till this roll of vinyl is done, then I start it printing another 300 yards


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

VW Scirocco - 8v w/ MS
Hoorah! headed home finally, 14 hours of work is enough for me today!


----------



## MrBailey (Jun 18, 2008)

The Kane Mutiny by Project 86


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (MrBailey)*

Good mornin'!








loading up the first 5 discs of the day,starting w/BTO,
Blues Brothers
Skydiggers
Minglewood Band
Max Webster


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Michael Schenker - _Armed & Ready_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Spin Doctors - Two Princes


----------



## doctorhydro (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

right now listening to the cd: Tongue 'n groove, better than never


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (doctorhydro)*

Lunch break
*Minus the Bear -* Fine + 2 Pts


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Puddle Of Mud - Control


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Medicine Man by The Hush Sound


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

*Rage Against the Machine*-Bullet in the Head


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Scars on Broadway - They Say


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Motley Crue - Home sweet home


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

*The Mars Volta*-The Widow


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

*Atmosphere* - Modern Man's Hustle


----------



## slow_16v (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Scirocko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocko* »_*Atmosphere* - Modern Man's Hustle 










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif slugs the best

i'm crankin Undone by weezer right now


_Modified by slow_16v at 3:20 PM 10-29-2008_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (slow_16v)*

Bonzai Channel One - Thunderball


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

*Ed Gein*-What is This Monstrosity?!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Carolina Liar - I'm Not Over


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Goo Goo Dolls...
went to the AZ state Fair last Thursday night to see them and as always they were awsome live.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It was anniversary concert w/my wife as our fist date was the Goo Goo's last year this time at the Dodge Theatre here in Phx...
Being from Niagara, I remember seeing them play first at the Friendship Festival at FT.Erie/Buffalo some years back....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Angels and Airwaves - Secret Crowds


----------



## nathan1990 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (twardnw)*

Rise Against any and every cd


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (nathan1990)*

*Converge*-Clean (Depeche Mode cover) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (Chris16vRocco)*

U96 - Energie


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_*The Mars Volta*-The Widow


I'm wearing a Mars Volta shirt today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

I'm not wearing a shirt today.








Oh, wait.....was that TMI?


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

Imperative Reaction-You Remain
Off the new album (kicks ass).


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*

*Talking Heads*-Born Under Punches (The Heat Goes On)


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Kiss....
while i cleaned the garage.....


----------



## California Special (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (twardnw)*

Red Barchetta
http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics....html


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (California Special)*

Slipknot-The Heretic Anthem, as i headbang while typing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ChrisVR6 (Jul 9, 2000)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (0dd_j0b)*

RUSH - Afterimage


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Bad Religion - The Defense


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Sick Puppies - All The Same


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Sisters of Mercy - More


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Ashes Divide - The Stone


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Crazy Angel - Kill Hannah (pandora radio) I don't think I'm gonna listen to them again.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Our Lady Peace - Clumsy


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Type O Negative - Black No1


----------



## doctorhydro (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

welcome to the jungle- GNR


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (doctorhydro)*

WNTI, Hackettstown, NJ
http://www.publicbroadcasting....shtml
1st and only public radio I've donated to. Great DJs.
The station was off the air for the past 2 days, due to the snow and ice storm we just had.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*

Voltaire- Just Another Night at the Vampire Club


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Bullet for My Valentine - Hears Burst into Fire


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

Nightwish - Dark Chest of Wonders


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Rannoch)*

U2 - Beautiful Day







Not by choice I should add.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (Mtl-Marc)*

*The Smashing Pumpkins*-Mellon Collie and the Infinite Sadness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Stereophonic - My Own Worst Enemy


----------



## hmontaq (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (twardnw)*

Vandenberg-Burning Heart
Everything from alternative to metal to house to industrial to HC punk
My Ipod is full of random 70s 80s (mostly) and early 90s stuff
Most of 2000s music sucks...


----------



## hmontaq (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: (CALAWAYMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CALAWAYMK2* »_After reading the posts, I will look like a geezer if I told so. But now and then I listen to todays hard rock. As if it is hard rock.
Get off my lawn you damn kids!!! LOL

If you drive a Scirocco chances are...
Im gonna stay young unti I die! (Who knows this band?) Hint: Punk


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

<-listening to old-school Iron Maiden

and before that was A.F.I. (old), and a bit of NOFX


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (kenny_blankenship)*

Mushroomhead - Sun doesn't rise


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Little Feat - Willin'


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Alice In Chains - I Stay Away


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Disturbed - The sickness


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (twardnw)*

Well, I just came across a Nora Jones CD I never opened and can't remember buying. (I suppose it could relate to that time I was sleep-kleptomaniac-ing, but we've since changed my meds...)
I've been curious to hear what she does so I'm going to give her a whirl once I get the house sound system set back up.
Since I've been trying to reenter actually practicing being able to *play* music I've been researching Standards and some show tunes; although I'm not Gay. (Not that there's anything _wrong_ with that. ) Still a good Torch Song has it's time and place, you young'ns will know what I mean in time, in time.
As for car tunes I lean towards Parliament / Funkadelic as a staple, mid-era Prince when I'm doing the catharsis thing, and I'd be listening to more Main-Core Jazz but it's too distracting to drive and listen at the same time.

Last word: Stevie Wonder.

TBerk
(and then I read this

_Quote, originally posted by *CALAWAYMK2* »_After reading the posts, I will look like a geezer if I told so. But now and then I listen to todays hard rock. As if it is hard rock.
Get off my lawn you damn kids!!! LOL









LOL! Dude, share!, it'll lessen your load to bare your soul. 




_Modified by TBerk at 11:57 AM 10-31-2008_


----------



## 1BadSciroccoS (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (TBerk)*

I like Norah Jones. Good stuff...








Right now I'm listening to Beck, Pressure zone


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

GnR - Sweet Child O' Mine


----------



## sciroccocindy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Pixies-
Where Is My Mind 
(Currently on a sugar high as a result of eating too much candy waitng for the little trick or treaters)


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (-camber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-camber* »_Korean TV dramas http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

Bah,







I submit that any genre has it's gems;
Dae Jang Geum
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dae_Jang_Geum
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0409546/
http://daejanggeum.blogsome.com/2005/06/25/page/2/
on topic-ness: The music is melodramatic but has it's moments and suits the story. 

TBerk
exposing his leanings towards a film school career that never was...


----------



## 85spraybomb (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (TBerk)*

Metallica-Sanitarium


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Bullet for My Valentine - Hearts Burst into Fire


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (twardnw)*

James McMurtry - Choctaw Bingo


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Bush - Everything Zen


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

*Slayer*-Seasons in the Abyss http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Chevelle - The red


----------



## standard125r (Jul 15, 2004)

A7X-City Of Evil


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

*Re: (TBerk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBerk* »_
Bah,







I submit that any genre has it's gems;


I sense a movie night at my pad while your down here









I'll be out drinkin'









...still listening to them btw


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

The Thermals - The Body, the Blood, the Machine
Tiger Army - II: The Power of Moonlight
The Pixies - Come on Pilgrim
Naked Raygun - Jettison


----------



## billfrombyron (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (Dr Dub UK)*

Cradle of Filth
Children of Bodom
And Run DMC, 
and in no particular order.

-Bill


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (billfrombyron)*

Sevendust - Enemy


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Fort Mudge Memorial Dump, Twentieth Century Zoo, Swampgas and Morgen are what's gonna be spinning tonight.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Fort Mudge Memorial Dump, Twentieth Century Zoo, Swampgas and Morgen are what's gonna be spinning tonight. 

Leave it up to Brian to come up with all the crazy crap you've never heard of!
Brian likes his music like he likes his Scirocco seats - VINYL!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Leave it up to Brian to come up with all the crazy crap you've never heard of!
Brian likes his music like he likes his Scirocco seats - VINYL!









You know it - 1960's psych is meant to be heard on vinyl!


----------



## 86rocco8v (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (twardnw)*

SIXX A.M. Life is Beautiful


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (86rocco8v)*

Two words...









FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF*^K yeah!


_Modified by My Old Roc at 12:26 AM 11-1-2008_


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (-camber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-camber* »_
I sense a movie night at my pad while your down here









I'll be out drinkin'









...still listening to them btw








 
Ah, them. Them, they, ('Conspiracy Theory' is on right now...)
Tonight was Halloween so I was listening to John Carpenter,







but I was afraid to listen to Phillip Glass.






















btw- Movie Night:
When your in my town you can see a double feature for $6... 
Pay Particular Attention to the Titles for Oct 30th/31st... 
On Topic-ness: 
Mighty, Mighty... 

TBerk says: Turn it up till it distorts, then back it off a







notch.....


----------



## Bones 16v (Oct 12, 2005)

primus-defy the laws of tradition










_Modified by Bones 16v at 8:04 AM 11-1-2008_


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Bones 16v)*

Extrabreit...Welch ein Land & Was fur Meinner...
Fehlfarben....Monarchie und Alltag


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Spiral - Mantra


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: (TBerk)*



TBerk said:


> Ah, them. Them, they, ('Conspiracy Theory' is on right now...)
> Them?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

*Karate* - Sever
Quite possibly the best song ever made http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

The Head Shop's self-titled album.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Shiny Toy Guns - Don't Cry Out


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Rannoch)*

Johnny Clueless- Too Late, Too Loud


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

*Mastodon*-Ol'e Nessie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Blues Saraceno - self titled


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lV3SHBFyDZM


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

*Pink Floyd*-Dogs


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Julian's Treatment - A Time Before This


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

*Yes*-Yours is No Disgrace


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_*Yes*-Yours is No Disgrace

I love early Yes. Their first three lps are amazing (self-titled, Time and a Word and The Yes Album). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
I love early Yes. Their first three lps are amazing (self-titled, Time and a Word and The Yes Album). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The Yes Album is the earliest one I have, and while it is very good, I think Close to the Edge is their best album, followed closely by Fragile. Tales From Topographic Oceans has sections of brilliance, but would've been better if it was 2/3 as long.


----------



## StockTDI (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

My crank knocking due to a separated connecting rod










_Modified by StockTDI at 6:07 PM 11-1-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (StockTDI)*

*The Police*-Reggatta de Blanc


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_I love early Yes. Their first three lps are amazing (self-titled, Time and a Word and The Yes Album). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Relayer and Close To The Edge FTW!!!!!
Rippin' Patrick Moraz keyboard solo on Sound Chaser.
I've been listening to that stuff since I was about 10 years old. One of the benefits of having an older brother and sister who are into good music.


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Rammstein - Stripped (at the moment)

Awesome song! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Me: Stone Roses - Waterfall then Air - All I Need


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (chirocco)*

*King Crimson*-21st Century Schizoid Man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (Chris16vRocco)*

Stinkfist - *TOOL*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Rage Against The Machine - No Shelter


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Tsubokura Yuiko - Bubblegum Crisis sound track- Soldier of Roses


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

*Fugazi*-Waiting Room


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
The Yes Album is the earliest one I have, and while it is very good, I think Close to the Edge is their best album, followed closely by Fragile. Tales From Topographic Oceans has sections of brilliance, but would've been better if it was 2/3 as long.

You def. should check out their first two. Close to the Edge and Fragile were their first two hit albums. The Yes Album basically brought them to a more mainstream audience. 
The first two (S/T and Time and a Word) are usually forgotten because they were produced before the band's success. They may not be as good as Close to the Edge and Fragile to most, but they're definitely worth a good listen if you've never heard em before. 

_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Relayer and Close To The Edge FTW!!!!!
Rippin' Patrick Moraz keyboard solo on Sound Chaser.
I've been listening to that stuff since I was about 10 years old. One of the benefits of having an older brother and sister who are into good music.
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Close to the Edge, Fragile and Relayer are amazing. I actually stopped following them after Relayer - I just didn't feel Going for the One, Tormato, etc......

Right now I'm spinning The Floating Opera's self-titled. Then it's The Queen's Nectarine Machine / The Mystical Powers Of Roving Tarot Gamble


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

*Radiohead*-How to Disappear Completely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I pulled out two great albums this week that i haven't listened to in years - Pantera's Cowboys from Hell and I Mother Earth's Scenery & Fish.


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (CodeMan)*

Deviates-Come With Me


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Tool - Undertow


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

She wants revenge - She loves me, she loves me not


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Head Automatica - Brooklyn Is Burning


----------



## murp (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Curtis Mayfield - Gypsy Woman


----------



## MrBailey (Jun 18, 2008)

Copeland - The Day I Lost My Voice


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Jethro Tull - This Was


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

One Day as a Lion - Wild International


----------



## Thrasher (Jul 18, 2003)

Lately it's been Mojo Nixon and Jamiroquai cause I've been at my girls house, haha.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Thrasher)*

Wish - *Nine Inch Nails*


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Arid - Believer


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

*Flight of the Conchords* - Hiphopopotamus vs. Rhymenoceros


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Seether - Rise Above


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

*Isis*-1000 Shards


----------



## sciroccocindy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Proud to be an American - Lee Greenwood.....








_Actually_ I'm listening to *Last Night - The Stokes*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Tool - Sober


----------



## sciroccocindy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Jump Around- House of Pain
(a favorite http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

The Battered Ornaments - Mantle-Piece


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Lady, The Commodores


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

*Candiria*-Matter.Anti.Matter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The Offspring - You're Gonna Go Far, Kid


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Breaking Benjamin - Sooner or Later


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Breaking Benjamin - Until the End


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Godsmack - I stand alone


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Meshuggah - Bleed


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Caravan - In The Land Of Grey And Pink


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Caravan - In The Land Of Grey And Pink

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good stuff!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

*Mogwai*-Glasgow Mega-Snake


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Magenta - Hooverphonic


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good stuff!

Yup, finally found a copy a few weeks ago. This sucker can be tough to find! 
-Nataku


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (Konomi)*

msnbc stupidist **** ever


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Rannoch)*

Slipknot - Wait and bleed


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Sick Puppies - What Are You Looking For


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

streaming KISM classic rock


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MK1roccin77)*

Depeche Mode - Enjoy the silence


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Jimmy Eat World - Sweetness


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

*Jakob*-Overseen


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Kansas - Mysteries and Mayhem


----------



## Thrasher (Jul 18, 2003)

Destruction - Live Without Sense \m/


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Thrasher)*

Humble Pie - 30 days in the Hole


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

*The Red Chord*-It Came From Over There


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Trans Siberian Orchestra - Fate
I'll be at their concert this Saturday in Seattle. I can't wait!!!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Skinny Puppy - Too dark park







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Aum - Bluesvibes


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

*Between the Buried and Me*-Change
An excellent cover of a Blind Melon song (complete with less annoying voice). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Weezer - Hash Pipe


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

*Cougar*-Atlatl


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Pearl Jam - World Wide Suicide


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Gorillaz - Clint Eastwood


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The Smashing Pumpkins - Geek U.S.A.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I suppose I'll join in. It IIIIIS page seven after all. I'm back from my little hiatus from the scirocco form I think! Sorry everyone







School isn't fun right now.
"Sounds Like A Melody" by Alphaville


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

broken by turning point


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Linkin Park - What I've Done


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The Dandy Warhols - Bohemian Like You


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

*Autechre*-Perlence


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Trapt - Who's Going Home With You Tonight


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Gorillaz - Clint Eastwood

*Gorillaz* - Clint Eastwood (Phi Life Cypher Remix)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Scirocko)*

Ramones - I want to be Sedated


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Rise Against - The Good Left Undone


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

KISS... Psycho Circus


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Silversun Pickups - Little Lover's So Polite


----------



## techfx (Oct 16, 2008)

Muzak - because that's where I work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (techfx)*

Q-Tip: The Renaissance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and
Bad Religion: Against the Grain.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

*The Dillinger Escape Plan*-Panasonic Youth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Jersey's finest.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Mystic Astrologic Crystal Band - Clip Out, Put On Book


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

*Evergreen Terrace*-Zero (Smashing Pumpkins cover) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Eels - Mr E's beautiful blues

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

interesting tastes in here.
tonight streamed:
DEVO
then....
The Avett Brothers
now...
Black Label Society 
...the beat makes me tap my foot.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

lately all I listen to is my bad pass side wheel bearing














http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

listening to my roommates laptop sitting next to me, he left his WoW session open. Fncking annoying


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Limp Bizkit - Counterfeit


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Morbid Angel - Desolation


----------



## Thrasher (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Morbid Angel - Desolation

Too new, boooo








All time classic death metal band, Trey Azagthoth is GOD.
For me... Anthrax - Got The Time


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The Raconteurs - Salute Your Solution


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

STP - Wicked Garden


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

The Cure - Lovesong


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The Whigs - Right Hand On My Heart


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Trans-Siberian Orchestra - Requiem (The Fifth)


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Muse - Muscle Museum


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

The Animals - House of the rising sun 
One of the best songs ever! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The Smashing Pumpkins - Today


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Violent Femmes - Color me once


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Scars on Broadway - They Say


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Group Therapy - People Get Ready For Group Therapy


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Black Rebel Motorcycle Club - Berlin


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

94 hours- As I Lay Dying


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The Distillers - Drain The Blood


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

*Sam & Dave* - Soul Man
...fading into...
*Wilson Pickett* - Land of 1000 Dances


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Everclear - Everything to Everyone


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The Offspring - The Kids Aren't Alright


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

*The Clement Peerens Explosition* - Foorwijf
*best* song ever written! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Long Shot Hero - All We Wanna Be


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Cham****on Church - self-titled


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*

eDIT-West Coast Rocks


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Serj Tankian - Empty walls


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Watching Fight Club with the girlfriend as dinner is cooking in the oven


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Initial D sound track - Hearts on Fire


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

laid to rest - lamb of god


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (84iroc)*

Primus - Southbound Pachyderm


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (digga_b)*

Steve Vai - Flex-able Leftovers


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

90.7 KJHK Lawrence Ks
available highspeed online
college radio, plays everyting, i don't need an ipod, give it a try


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Toxic Narcotic - B#llsh#t Conditions


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

NPR


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

NWA -*****z4life


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dsr16v)*

Squirrel Nut Zippers - Suits Are Picking Up The Bill


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (digga_b)*

*Pixies* - Gouge Away
Gonna start listening to _Rolling Stone Magazine's 100 Greatest Guitar Songs of all Time_ in a minute


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Scirocko)*

Live Puppies!
http://cdn1.ustream.tv/swf/4/v...17016


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rannoch)*

Zac Brown Band - Chicken Fried


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (84iroc)*

Skinny Puppy - Convulsion


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Strapping Young Lad - Zen


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Metallica - Death Magnetic
I wasn't a fan of anything after The Black Album, but this is pretty damn good.


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Wrathchild America - Climbin the Walls


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (dsr16v)*

Meshuggah - Dancers to a Discordant System


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (digga_b)*

Oomori Kuniko - Mad Machine from Bubblegum Crisis Perfect Collection Sound Track.


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Get to the choppa - Austrian Death Machine


----------



## lp-gti_guy (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

so icey- gucci mane


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (lp-gti_guy)*

*Flogging Molly* - Black Friday Rule


----------



## sciroccokartei (Nov 2, 2005)

*Scirocco Listing*

ROSENSTOLZ


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Scirocco Listing (sciroccokartei)*

Daft Punk - Face to Face


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Iskald - Revelations Of Reckoning Day


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Edit: Post deleted due to the Timob deleting his. This would remain a reply to nothing.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Depeche Mode - It's no good


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Sick Puppies - What Are You Looking For


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Flogging Molly - Requiem For A Dying Song


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Silverchair - The Greatest View


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The Offspring - Come out and Play (Keep 'Em Separated)


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The Ramones - I Wanna Be Sedated


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

'Hold' music


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

*NineInch Nails* - Heresy


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

*Nine Inch Nails* - March of The Pigs


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Temple Of The Dog - Say Hello 2 Heaven


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Apocalyptica - I Don't Care?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Apocalyptica - I Don't Care?

Excellent band! I was so close to seeing them live at the Fineline in Minneapolis, but was too slow on buying tickets


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

AFI - Silver and Cold


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rannoch)*

AFI-Reiver's music


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (lp-gti_guy)*

Deftones - Minerva


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

*Mortification* - Mephibosheth


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (digga_b)*

Blue Oyster Cult- Astronomy.


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

I left the hockey channel on all night.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Rocc__On at 6:49 AM 11-11-2008_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (lp-gti_guy)*

Korn - A.D.I.D.A.S.


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Metallica....gotta' add to my garage wiring...more lights..


----------



## mpci (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Scirocko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocko* »_No one else likes to bob their head to some hip-hop?








Phi-Life Cypher - Free

*HELL NO* 

Pantera - Good Friends And A Bottle Of Pills


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mpci)*

The hissssss of a vacuum leak somewhere. Is time to replace injector seals.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rannoch)*

Bowling for Soup - 99 Biker Friends


----------



## Red Roccit (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Chili Peppers... The Zephyr Song


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Red Roccit)*

The Demics....New York City


----------



## MrBailey (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocc__On)*

Mutemath - Reset


----------



## tristessa (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Apocalyptica - Angel of Death .. scratch that, song just ended. Siouxsie & The Banshees - Cities in Dust.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tristessa)*

AFI - Silver and Cold


----------



## sciroccocindy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rannoch)*

Jenny Lewis - Carpetbaggers


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccocindy)*

John Denver - Rocky Mountain High


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (digga_b)*

Lilly Allen - Smile


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (digga_b)*

K's Choice - Everything for free


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Digable Planets - Rebirth of Slick


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (digga_b)*

Blood Sweat and Tears.....
Eric Clapton.....
Downchild Blues Band...(East Coast music)
Teenage Head....(Toronto band)...
Bob Marley... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (digga_b)*

The Killers - All these things that I've done


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

-Shameless self-promoting advertising-

A lot of metal fans on here I see. I've decided to sell the two death metal lps I own, so they're up for grabs and going cheap! 
http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/zelda58
As for me, right now I'm spinning
Siren - Strange Locomotion


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Longwave - Best Kept Secret


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Creatures of Habit - Critters Have Feelings


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The Raconteurs - Salute Your Solutions


----------



## red16vman (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I HEARD MY BABY'S HEARTBEAT ON THE ULTRASOUND TODAY!!!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Jimmy Eat World - Bleed American


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Two Weeks - All that remains


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (84iroc)*

*Citizen Cope* - 107 Degrees


----------



## Scirocco Manifesto (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Scirocko)*

John Frusciante - Inside A Break
The Red Hot Chili Peppers - Fight Like A Brave


----------



## xECKSx58 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (twardnw)*

Creepin' (Solo) Ft. Ludacris - Chamillionaire


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (red16vman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *red16vman* »_I HEARD MY BABY'S HEARTBEAT ON THE ULTRASOUND TODAY!!!!

*another proud Papa....Congat's man.....*
currently for me,Violent Femmes.....
NIN....
Sublime....
Devo...
B-52's....
while I airbrush signs...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocc__On)*

Barry Manilow - Can't Smile Without You.
I'm watching Hellboy II


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Armor for Sleep - Car Underwater


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

*Refused*-The Shape of Punk to Come


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Stump - A Fierce Pancake


----------



## Yellerhammer (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Fugazi


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Silversun Pickups - Well Thought Out Twinkles


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Cooler Kids - E is for Everybody


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (digga_b)*

Slipknot - Pulse of the maggots


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

This morning I've had my ipod playing Mad Caddies


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Black92EightValve)*

Peter Gabriel - Salsbury Hill


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Uriah Heep - Self-titled


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

*Most Precious Blood*-Diet for a New America


----------



## tristessa (Sep 25, 2003)

AC/DC - War Machine
It's .. well, an AC/DC album. Nothing terribly innovative or groundbreaking, but why change what's been working for 35 years?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (tristessa)*

Band: Brand New
Album: Deja Entendu

Very good if you're into that kind of cool stuff like me


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (upoo2)*

Flogging Molly - Drunken Lullabies


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

*Isis*-In Fiction


----------



## Scirocco Manifesto (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Currently listening to all my Chili Peppers on Shuffle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (digga_b)*

Underworld - Born slippy


----------



## GTI20thAE (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

The Great Dissapointment by AFI


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

Royce Da 59- Blow That Whistle


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

i'll be listening to AC/DC live in philadelphia in about 6 1/2 hours!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mcdecontrol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdecontrol* »_i'll be listening to AC/DC live in philadelphia in about 6 1/2 hours!

I have a dedicated AC/DC channel


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Siouxsie/Mantaray


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
I have a dedicated AC/DC channel

i have that as well, but seeing them live is a great experience!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

right now? I'm listening to the monotone voice of my Head and Neck Anatomy teacher talking.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The Ramones - I Wanna Be Sedated


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Madness - Night Boat to Cairo


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Bad Religion - Honest Goodbye


----------



## tristessa (Sep 25, 2003)

Joy Division - Love Will Tear Us Apart


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Silversun Pickups - Lazy Eye


----------



## MrBailey (Jun 18, 2008)

UnderØath - Too Bright to See::Too Loud to Hear


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Incubus - Nice To Know You


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

*Felt* - Early Mornin Tony


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Scirocko)*

SABBATH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Breaking Benjamin - Sooner or Later


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Braces Tower - Eleven Twelve


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Firehose - Flyin the flannel


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GTI20thAE)*

Janez Dedt - Take on me


----------



## dacolino (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Deftones - Around the fur


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Pearl Jam - Corduroy


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

The Grudge - *TOOL*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Social Distortion - Ring Of Fire


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Queen - Killer Queen


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

NOFX....no fun in fundamentalism


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocc__On)*

Ah Ha - Take on Me


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Rise Against - Re-Education (Through Labor)


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

John Mayall - Blues from Laurel Canyon


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

*Converge*-Conduit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Circus of Dead Squirrels - Utopia Burning


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GTI20thAE)*

System of a down - BYOB


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

The Outlaws - Green Grass and High Tides


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

*King Crimson*-Fallen Angel
_Red_
My favorite King Crimson album, methinks. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Stone in Love - Journey


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rannoch)*

Honey Honey - Little Toy Gun


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Pantera - the great southern trendkill


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

*Talking Heads*-Once in a Lifetime http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_same as it ever was, same as it ever was....._


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Caravan - Self-titled on Verve 's Forecast subsidiary.


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Luniz- I got Five on it


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (kenny_blankenship)*

*Mono*-16.12


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Dio - Gypsy


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

watching House on USA Network


----------



## tristessa (Sep 25, 2003)

Camel - Slow Yourself Down


----------



## AspenelsRocco16v (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: (tristessa)*

3Oh!3 - Don't trust me


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

AFI - Miss Murder


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The Offspring - She's Got Issues


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Incubus - Dig


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Pennywise - Die For You


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Richard Cheese - Smells Like Teen Spirit


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Anberlin - Feel Good Drag


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

System of a Down - Lonely day


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

*Mono*-Error #9


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

*King Missile*-Detachable penis


----------



## tristessa (Sep 25, 2003)

Firewire Target Disk Mode installation of 10.3 onto an iBook with a dead CD drive. g0d this is taking forever...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tristessa)*

*Isis*-Wrists of Kings


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

She wants revenge - Monologue


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

*Radiohead*-Like Spinning Plates


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

PaPa rOAcH - Broken Home


----------



## tristessa (Sep 25, 2003)

Iron Maiden - Run To The Hills


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Cake - Hem of your Garment


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Gary Moore - Over the Hills and Far Away


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

*Dillinger Escape Plan*-Lurch


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Prodigy - Smack my Bitch Up


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Scott D. Davis - Pianotarium (Piano tribute to Metallica)


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Anouk - Nobody's wife


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

*Atmosphere* - one of a kind


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Scirocko)*

Taco - Putting on the Ritz


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Scirocko)*

Krezip - I would stay


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The Bravery - Believe


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Mindless Self Indulgence - Evening Wear


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Paramore - Decode


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Saviour Machine - Behold a Pale Horse


----------



## Thrasher (Jul 18, 2003)

Vader - Firebringer


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Seether - Rise Above This


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Five For Fighting - Superman


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

*Dillinger Escape Plan*-Sick on Sunday


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

Agrionia - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (MK1roccin77)*

*Radiohead*-15 Steps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Apocalyptica - I'm Not Jesus


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Sun Kil Moon - Neverending Math Equation
Slayer - Behind The Crooked Cross
Charlie Everywhere (local Saratoga band) - MOUTHFUL OF DIAMONDS
Arcade Fire - Rebelion (Lies)
Misfits - Skulls


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (RunDub)*

Celtic Bagpipes - Amazing Grace
Gorillaz - DARE
Jonathan Coulton - Code Monkey


_Modified by tmechanic at 10:55 AM 11-26-2008_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Front line assembly - Vigilante


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

*Handsome Boy Modeling School* - A Day in the Life ft. RZA, Mars Volta & AG


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Morgana Lefay - The Secret Doctrine


----------



## BILLY 1966 (Nov 24, 2006)

Joy Division .. Shes Lost Control


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (BILLY 1966)*

Arch Enemy - Silent Wars


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

Underworld - Cowgirl


----------



## Nogaro-Green (Jan 7, 2001)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (twardnw)*

Stumbled across this yesterday when looking for a different VNV Nation tune. Now I can't stop watching/listening: *VNV Nation - Standing*


----------



## GoKraut (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (Nogaro-Green)*

Jesus, Andre...I didn't think you still lived!
(this is Rob. The artist formerly known as MK1Scirocco1980)
Good to see you're still around.


----------



## Nogaro-Green (Jan 7, 2001)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (GoKraut)*

Rob good to see you around! Was wondering why I never saw that user around any longer. I am here and there, but not posting much these days. Was compelled to post on this as this damn tune has me.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Korn - Tear me down


----------



## GoKraut (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

di.fm
Vocal trance
(aka "oontz oontz")
http://www.di.fm/mp3/vocaltrance.pls


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GoKraut)*

Led Zeppelin - The Immigrant Song


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

*The Postal Service*-Such Great Heights
I find it quite ironic that this song was in a UPS commercial considering the band name. I wonder if it's a coincidence or if the people that made the commercial saw the irony and did it to see if anyone would notice.


----------



## GoKraut (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Led Zeppelin - The Immigrant Song

Awesome choice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GoKraut)*

Taj Mahal - Phantom Blues


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

^^ I love Taj Mahal. I bought a collection a couple years back that included all his lps from Giant Step (1968) to Brothers (1977). This is how I discovered his music. Great stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Indeed! My wife and I danced to 'Lovin' in my baby's eyes' at our wedding reception back in 2004. We felt a little violated when Jenna Bush and her hubby picked the same song. Whatcha gonna do?


----------



## MrBailey (Jun 18, 2008)

Muse - Supermassive Black Hole


----------



## dacolino (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: (MrBailey)*

One Day As A Lion - Wild International


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (dacolino)*

Elvis Costello - Veronica


----------



## tristessa (Sep 25, 2003)

Sisters of Mercy - Flood II


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: (tristessa)*

Audio Two - Top Billin'
Warren Zevon - The Rest of the Night
Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Y Control
Wu Tang Clan - A Better Tomorrow
Iggy Pop - The Passenger


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (RunDub)*

Zebra Head - Hello Tomorrow


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Nine Black Alps - Pocket Full of Stars


----------



## Loshambo (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Spock's Beard and King's X
yea, that's right


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Shiny Toy Guns - Le disko


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Priestess - Run Home


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Flogging Molly - Drunken Lullabies


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Blur - Song 2


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*









Barnyard Sound track - Hittin' the Hay


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Alice in Chains - I Stay Away


----------



## techfx (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Blue Oyster Cult (don't fear the reaper) on the Muzak - btw I work for Muzak.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Rattles...no radio in the '75


----------



## tristessa (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Rattles...no radio in the '75 

.. yet you apparently have internet access in the '75.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (tristessa)*

-*The Arcade Fire*- No Car's Go









Edit: No referance to the car, pure coincidence










_Modified by Amsterdam087 at 4:40 PM 12-5-2008_


----------



## tristessa (Sep 25, 2003)

David Bowie - Ziggy Stardust


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: (tristessa)*

Louis Armstrong Live @ the 1958 Monterey Jazz Festival.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Muzak in the Gerald Ford International airport here in Grand Rapids, MI


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Kaiser Chiefs - Ruby


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Slightly Stoopid - I Would Do for You


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

*Sigur Rós*-Góðan Daginn


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

INXS - Mistify
yeah... that's right.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*

*Converge*-Shingles


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (tristessa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tristessa* »_
.. yet you apparently have internet access in the '75.









Wi-fi is everywhere!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Iron Maiden- Run to the Hills


----------



## dacolino (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Converge - Phoenix In Flight


----------



## 1BadSciroccoS (Apr 18, 2004)

Zero 7 "in the waiting line"
EDIT: 1 more, Queens of the stone age "Better living through chemistry"
Edit #2: I have a hard time believing this, but just happened, Zender and I, Primus "Too many puppies"










_Modified by 1BadSciroccoS at 7:20 AM 12-12-2008_


----------



## TheDude0388 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: (1BadSciroccoS)*

Martin Sexton's newest CD Solo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (TheDude0388)*

Alien Ant Farm - Smooth Criminal


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

King Crimson-We'll Let You Know


----------



## Beakersloco (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (twardnw)*

I am in a mello mood. I thinking about christmas .. and the economy. 
I listen to a variety of music but right now I am listening to some old school house music on youtube.
I just learned that you can set clips to autoplay 
http://www.youtube.com/view_pl...86DF9

Currently listening to Black Traxx III - Everything



_Modified by Beakersloco at 7:50 PM 12-12-2008_


----------



## TheDude0388 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (Beakersloco)*

http://www.seeqpod.com 
kool way to listen to music at work.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

NIN - Every day is exactly the same


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_NIN - Every day is exactly the same

Me too but its "The Great Below"


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

The Floating Opera - Self-titled


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

*Atmosphere* - If I was Santa Claus


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (Scirocko)*

Otherwise Unknown http://profile.myspace.com/ind...97007 
Check out the song 'Tree' http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (CodeMan)*

Cougar-Atlatl http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (CodeMan)*

Johnny Clueless - Everything


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

Danny Elfman - Kidnap the Sandy Claws
(Nightmare Before Christmas soundtrack)


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Negative Space - Hey Wall. A great band I've recently discovered.
Check out the far-out music video for the song.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6rhXjahe_8


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

W.O.L.D. -Harry Chapin


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (TooRoundTDI)*

*Radiohead*-My Iron Lung


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

NIN - Perfect drug


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

*Slick Rick*-Children's Story http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Triumph - Somebody's Out There


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Disturbed - Inside The Fire


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Tool - Undertow


----------



## 1983rabbitgti (Apr 4, 2004)

Underoath- Too bright to see too loud to hear


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Rammstein - Rammstein.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Rammstein - Feuer Frei!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Rannoch)*

The news.....5" of snow by morning


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

Superargo-The Back Space Statement


----------



## tristessa (Sep 25, 2003)

Procol Harum - Pandora's Box


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Rannoch)*

Mudvayne - Dig


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Bad Religion - Better Off Dead
Led Zeppelin - Achilles Last Stand
The Clash - Tommy Gun
Tool - Parabola


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (RunDub)*

Alice Cooper - Man Behind the Mask


----------



## DigiFaNt (Aug 28, 2001)

Dead kennedys - holiday in cam


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

Hocico-Spit As An Offence [Suicide Commando Remix]


----------



## madcrzydrmr (Oct 1, 2005)

Currently mixing Papa Roach - Lifeline, Live at Molson Amphitheater, Toronto CA


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (madcrzydrmr)*

*Pantera*-Hollow


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Wham - Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Rannoch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rannoch* »_Wham - Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go









*Converge*-Jane Doe


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

DMX - X gon give it to ya








Guess not very often is good


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

The Current, rock/indie/random based radio station by MN public radio. streaming it from here: http://minnesota.publicradio.o...shtml
and decided i need a nitecap or i'm not sleeping tonight!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Ministry - New world order


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

*The Mercury Program*-Tequesta


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Foo Fighters - All My Life


----------



## mestoyka gando (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: (Rannoch)*

luis vargas-loco de amor


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mestoyka gando)*

*Yes*-The Revealing Science of God (Dance of the Dawn)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

*Yes*-Roundabout


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (DigiFaNt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DigiFaNt* »_Dead kennedys - holiday in cam









Operation IVY


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

Daniel Powter -m You Had a Bad Day


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

Tactical Sekt-Genetic Mistrust


----------



## BILLY 1966 (Nov 24, 2006)

Mars Volta. Roulette Dares...


----------



## tristessa (Sep 25, 2003)

NoMeansNo - Every Day I Start To Ooze


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (tristessa)*

Incubus - Anne Molly


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Rannoch)*

Mastodon-Sleeping Giant


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Rannoch)*

Within Temptation - Ice queen


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Brassy - Work it Out


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Bullet For My Valentine - Hearts Burst into Fire


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

The Birthday Massacre - Violet


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Rannoch)*

John Mayer-- the live version of "Slow Dancing in a Burning Room."


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Otep - Fillthee


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Converge-Forsaken


----------



## frrtbkr (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm going to cheat and just post whatever last.fm says:


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

All that remains - SIX


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (twardnw)*

A whole array of punk rock, indie or hardcore. I mix some Ska in sometimes for nastolgia.
At the moment though alot of Alkaline Trio, Anniversary, and Finch.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (TRUEBELIEVER)*

Candiria-Nameless King


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (Chris16vRocco)*

slapshot - show the way 


_Modified by loud wagen at 11:30 PM 12-29-2008_


----------



## Bones 16v (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (loud wagen)*

why 

wont

this
thread
 *DIE*


----------



## Tim Chunks (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (Bones 16v)*

Anti-Flag 911 for peace


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

The Four Pennies (aka: The Chiffons) : When the Boys Happy (The girls happy too)


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Pearl Jam - State of Love and Trust


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Pop Will Eat Itself - Ech Bin Ein Auslander


----------



## techfx (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Enslaved, Gridlink, Nachmystium, muzak at work (I work at muzak)


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (techfx)*

Danger Doom "Sofa King"


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (RunDub)*

Candiria-Process of Self-Development


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Muse - Stockholm syndrome


----------



## tristessa (Sep 25, 2003)

Cruachan - Cuchulainn


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

the hum of fans in the server room here at work


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

GnR - Patience


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Apocalyptica - Path
to...
Arch Enemy Silent Wars


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

The gurgling of my stomach as it decomposes. One lesson I've learned the past few days: never, NEVER trust a fart when you're sick.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oh my


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Rain pitterpattering on my roof. 
I was going to go to the junkyard today because I'm off work but I don't feel like it anymore. Maybe saturday.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rannoch)*

Botch-Spitting Black


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Barnyard Ballers - Hittin' the Hay


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Embedded - Job For A Cowboy
then...Conquer All - Behemoth


----------



## California Special (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

God Save the Queen. But.. not how you might think. F-1 and or Racing fans a must see and hear.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Faith No More - Epic


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Faith No More - Epic
An excellent choice. 
As for me...
Marillion - "Happiness Is the Road" 
Coincidence? 


_Modified by kerensky at 12:15 PM 1-2-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Soundgarden - Spoonman


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Beastie Boys - Sabotage


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Neurosis-No River to Take Me Home


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The Cardigans - My Favourite Game


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Metallica - Turn The Page


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Candlebox - Far Behind


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

The Smiths - The Queen is dead.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rannoch)*

2 cats crying who came in from Portland, ME last night...they have spend the last 5 days cooped up in a carrier


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Faith No More - Epic


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

The sound of the garbage truck out front of the house...it's been a while since trash has been collected here...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Peter Gabriel - Salsbury Hill


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Aerosmith - Livin' on the Edge


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Primus - Too Many Puppies


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Drive-by-truckers - Sink Hole


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Metallica - The Unforgiven II


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

John Sykes - Cautionary Warning


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Bob Rivers - Elmo's got a Gun
Drive-by-Truckers - Sounds Better in the Song


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Lemon Jelly - Closer
I like that you can acutally pull it up on a lyrics site:

_Quote, originally posted by *LyricsFreak* »_
Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer
Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer Closer

Every time I listen to that song while driving, I get closer to where I'm going.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Streetheart - Look in Your Eyes


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Smashing Pumpkins - Rhinoceros


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Deftones - My Own Summer (Shove It)


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Korn - Blind


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Cypress Hill - (Rock) Superstar


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Third Eye Blind - How's it Gonna Be


----------



## MrBailey (Jun 18, 2008)

Molotov - Project 86


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Korn - Freak on a Leash


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Motley Crue - Kickstart My Heart


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Jackson Browne - Before the Deluge


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Local H - Bound for the Floor


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Iron Maiden - The Legacy


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

nice, any post that starts with 'Iron Maiden' is a good one.
mine on the other hand








Everclear - The Boys Are Back in Town


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Your post makes baby Jesus cry.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

This will make up for it:
Def Leppard - Let's Get Rocked


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

ELO - Turn to Stone


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

um lil wayne's carter III
but i dont think there are to many rap fans on here?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Moby - Extreme Ways


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Ludacris - Red Light District


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Modest Mouse - Float On


----------



## RTCustomz (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: (nateF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nateF* »_um lil wayne's carter III
but i dont think there are to many rap fans on here?

I ONLY listen to Rap! IDK what ur talking about


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Modest Mouse - Float On


Love that song. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

Drivin' and Cryin' - Malfunction Junction


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Gary Jules - Mad World


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Citizen Cope - Let The Drummer Kick


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Rob Dougan - Clubbed To Death (Kurayamino Variation)
a.k.a. The Matrix Lobby Scene


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Bowling for Soup - Luckiest Loser


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Groove Armada - Edge Hill


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Thomas Newman - Any Other Name


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Cynic-The Eagle Nature


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Angie Aparo - Rocket Man


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Anouk - Nobody's wife


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Uriah Heep - Salisbury


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

The Smashing Pumpkins-Tonight, Tonight


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (nateF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nateF* »_um lil wayne's carter III
but i dont think there are to many rap fans on here?

im only allowed to play classic rock on my ipod at work, but once i get home its all about the twin city rap scene
P.O.S. - Half-Cocked Concepts


----------



## TDCVWPA (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (twardnw)*

Neil Young's Rust radio http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Tonights the night http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Machine Head - Now I lay thee down


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Moby - Run On


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

At the Drive-In-Arcarsenal


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

awesome song


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Jakatta - American Dream


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Dead Celebrity Status - We Fall, We Fall


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Psychosocial - Slipknot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

Earth Crisis-Morality Dictates


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Sixpence None the Richer - Don't Dream It's Over
oh, and OWN!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Los Lonely Boys - My Way


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Transatlantic - "Bridge Across Forever"


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The Hush Sound - Wine Red


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Lazlo Bane - Novakane


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

A Change of Pace - Weekend Warriors


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Gary Jules - Falling Awake
lulz, has the line 'monkeys in my heart' in it, I lol'd


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Boy Robot - Live in Vanilla


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Black Oak Arkansas - Lord Have Mercy On My Soul


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Was just on the toilet and Bon Jovi "Down in a blaze of glory" came on.


----------



## El Scirocco (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (twardnw)*

Mindless Self Indulgence - Bring the Pain (Wu-Tang cover)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Thought I'd post about Pandora Radio if anyone does not know about it...
http://www.pandora.com/
It takes songs you like, and plays songs it thinks you may like. You can rate them thumbs up or thumbs down, and it adjusts it's algorithm to match.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

timob, try the pandora desktop plugin for adobe air
http://www.pandora.com/desktop


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

"Edge of Seventeen" By none other than, Stevie Nicks.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Deep Purple - Smoke On The Water


----------



## dubmax (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Nortec http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAkk3MqxOY8


----------



## B-Train (Jun 22, 2005)

Boris Divider, La hora de las maquinas...I am a weirdo


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Rammstein - Moscow


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

^^^ hell yeah iroczgirl
Behemoth - Demigod


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Tantric - Live Your Life (Down)


----------



## BILLY 1966 (Nov 24, 2006)

The Libertines Horror Show


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (BILLY 1966)*

"Eyes without a Face"
*
Billy Idol *


----------



## Beakersloco (Oct 10, 2005)

"Play that funky music" by Wild Cherry


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Beakersloco)*

Refused-Deadly Rhythm


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Naked Raygun - Last Drink


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (RunDub)*

Twist - Korn


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

Mr. Bungle-None of Them Knew They Were Robots


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (Dr Dub UK)*

Black flag


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (83mk2scirocco)*

Ramones-Chain Saw


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Sackcloth Fashion - Under Man (Instrumental) 
Thanks to Nataku for finding it.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Tortoise-I Set My Face to the Hillside


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Pink Floyd - On The Turning Away
But just got back from a Benny Benassi preformance so yeah... broad taste in music


----------



## TDCVWPA (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm listening to my blower motor on my woodstove!! It's freaking 5 below outside!! Brrrrrrrr.......


----------



## DigiFaNt (Aug 28, 2001)

David Bowie - Life On Mars


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (DigiFaNt)*

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Proud Mary


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Thanks to you and The Timob for pointing to Pandora, I downloaded the desktop version, it's pretty cool.


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

B.B. King - The Thrill is Gone


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Scirocko)*

Devo - Girl You Want


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*

Yeah Yeah Yeahs-Pin


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Mindless Self Indulgence - Shut me up


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Darkest Hour-An Ethereal Drain


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Darkest Hour-An Ethereal Drain
Ooh, that reminds me. *goes and pulls out Iluvatar's 'Darkest Hour'...*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

Refused-New Noise


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Phantom Planet - Down in a Second


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Sister Andrea, by Mahavishnu Orchestra


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Weezer - Island In The Sun


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Modest Mouse - World At Large


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Mogwai-Dial: Revenge


----------



## 53Bicycles (Jul 17, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Pandora station built on Marcos Valle


----------



## Studubbin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (53Bicycles)*

-Failure- Wake Up


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Studubbin)*

Brand New - Seventy Times 7


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (upoo2)*

Duality - Slipknot


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

Modest Mouse-The World at Large


----------



## DigiFaNt (Aug 28, 2001)

Total Talk nonsense
Mediocre Show
Black Flag - 6 pack
green day - dookie
Sixx:AM - life is beautiful
Rock Band 1,2,3 play list


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Haddaway - What Is Love









sorry, it came up in conversation earlier and I had to listen to it


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Framing Hanley - Lollipop
way better than the crappy version Lil Wayne came up with


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Linkin Park - Numb


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Jakob-Faye


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

The Gathering - Bad Movie Scene


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Better Than Ezra - Greatest Hits


----------



## superloaf (Aug 4, 2005)

lcd soundsystem
all my friends 
(have sciroccos!)


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Tim Buckley - self-titled









"LSD" can be seen near the middle of his jacket sleeve. See if you can find it. Took me awhile. From what I've heard, it was intentionally embedded in the image. 



_Modified by Nataku at 11:29 PM 1-23-2009_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Marshall Tucker Band - Fly Like an Eagle


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

*Jel* - All Day Breakfast
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9aAKr58svc
i gotta get me a drum machine


----------



## buzzgun (Jan 24, 2009)

Right now something really gay by Bush on 107.7 The End. Don't know the name of the song.
Didn't notice til now, been sitting staring out the window here at work bored out of my skull.
Hold on... Helmet CD in my drawer... k that's better


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (buzzgun)*

The Sore Thumbs - You or Me


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Danzig "Am I Demon"


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

Big Pun, still not a player


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (hexagone)*

Ministry - No W


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Scorpions - Rock You Like A Hurricane


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (twardnw)*

eazy-e currently


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Metallica - Harvester of Sorrow


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

The Outlaws - Ghost Riders in the Sky


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Van Halen - Jump


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Boston - More Than a Feeling


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Quiet Riot - Cum on Feel The Noize


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Psssshhhhht....the sound of me cracking a beer.....








other than that.....
its really really quiet here....
and thats nice for a change.
I did hear some coyotes earlier.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*

the sound of the space heater and the tapping from my keyboard


----------



## scirocco53b (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

kings of leon - crawl


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco53b)*

Prong-Snap Your Fingers, Snap Your Neck


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

NiN - Hurt


----------



## B-Train (Jun 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

^^Excellent track, check out the Johnny Cash cover...It might actually be better than the original...unheard of for a cover.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (B-Train)*

LOL, Cletus went down to Florida: Jeff Foxworthy

I lol'd at the pathetic 3 of four cylinder engine sounds at the start, we've all been there...."And it didn't take long to figure out why heck it wouldn't run...Fire from the engine, lots of smoke...he can already hear them ******* jokes....dad blame oil pan layin' in the road....."
Yeah, I'm a hick. Listened to Adam Sandler's "Ode to my Car" this aft, also made me laugh.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Krwlng - Linkin Park http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MrBailey (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

Blindside - Die Buying


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Emigrate - My world


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MrBailey)*

My wife talking with me in one screen and Vortexing in the other......
man..I love skyp.....to Cool... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Lazybatusu - Keeping On (Piano Cut)


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Good Charlotte - The Anthem


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Mr. Soon - Quiervo


----------



## BILLY 1966 (Nov 24, 2006)

Be Your Own Pet..... Fuuuuun


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Journey - Don't Stop Believin'


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Marshall Tucker Band - Heard it in a Love Song


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Van Halen - Panama


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Drive By Truckers - Boys from Alabama


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Humble Pie - 30 Days in the Hole


----------



## Multipass (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Apocalyptica - Grace


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

Mac Lethal - Backward


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (hexagone)*

Tortoise-Swung From the Gutters


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

The Streets - "Everything is Borrowed"


----------



## buzzgun (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

twardnw...
Van Halen, Journey, Bosten, Queit Riot?
Why didn't I know you when I lived in Sherwood from '94-'05?



_Modified by buzzgun at 3:36 AM 1-30-2009_


----------



## Yellerhammer (Oct 15, 2008)

Warlock Pinchers


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Yellerhammer)*

The Archies - Waldo P. Emerson Jones


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Indestructible...disturbed../gonna go see em live


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Black Sabbath - Iron Man


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Tom Petty - Free Fallin'


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Social Distortion - Ring Of Fire


----------



## xsparrowx (Sep 4, 2008)

Social Distortion- Story of my Life


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (xsparrowx)*

va gresh sounds from the underground
vis a vis susan sue
animal collective also frightened
rockysopp what else is there
the kinks big sky


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

Gorillaz - All Alone


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

fear of ghosts - cure


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Pennywise - **** Authority


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

My Chemical Romance - Famous Last Words


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Alex Gaudino - Destination Calabria


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

shoots and ladders - korn


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

The Beastie Boys - Sabotage. Just came up on my Pandora station


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MK1roccin77)*

Tool-Prison Sex


----------



## tristessa (Sep 25, 2003)

Nile - Sacrifice Unto Sebek


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: (tristessa)*

Modest Mouse - Karma Payment Plan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (RunDub)*

Firehouse - Oughta be a Law


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Butthole Surfers - Pepper


----------



## Karmann13 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

37 Stitches- Drowning Pool
Rebel Yell- Drowning Pool
Sound of Madness- Shinedown
Something in your Mouth - Nickleback


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The Darkness - I Believe In A Thing Called Love


----------



## buzzgun (Jan 24, 2009)

**Yawn...** NPR.


----------



## BILLY 1966 (Nov 24, 2006)

Late of the pier.. the whole album is Excellent, track 8 called VW


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (BILLY 1966)*

STP - Trippin on a hole in a paper heart - on Pandora http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (BILLY 1966)*

Merle Haggard - Snowball Headed to Hell


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Audioslave - Doesn't remind me


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (CodeMan)*

Iron Maiden - Lord of Light


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Faith No More - Falling to Pieces


----------



## tristessa (Sep 25, 2003)

NoMeansNo - The Fall 
(live at Creepy Crawl, St. Louis 3/3/2001)


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (tristessa)*

My son, 3 years old laying on the carpet and playing with his toy excavator and wheel loader.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Falcor)*

people = s**t...slipknot


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

Bjork - Violently Happy


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

Metallica - The unforgiven


----------



## Patter$on (Jun 29, 2008)

Motorhead: Ace of Spades


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (IM16Vlvn)*

Converge-Distance and Meaning


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Jethro Tull - Aqualung


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Sabbath"Never Say Die!!"


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (81type53)*

It's been a few years since I heard this last, but...
Monkey Grip - Ain't No Cows in Cowtown


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: (CodeMan)*

Modest Mouse - Make Everyone Happy/Mechanical Birds


----------



## MrBailey (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (RunDub)*

UnderOath - Anyone Can Dig a Hole but It Takes a Real Man To Call It Home.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (MrBailey)*

Grant Green - Ain't it funky now


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (CodeMan)*

apocalyptica - struggle


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Van Halen - You Really Got Me


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Sabbath - Spiral Architect


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (RunDub)*

Pink Floyd - On the Turning Away


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Omar Rodriguez-Lopez-...Is Pushing Luck


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

bad religeon. discography.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Muse - Knights of Cydonia


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Twisted Sister - We're Not Gonna Take It


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Boston - More Than A Feelin


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Peter Gabriels "Big Blue Ball"


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (81type53)*

Emerson, Lake, & Palmer - Promenade Live


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Iron Maiden - Phantom of the Opera


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

The Gorillaz - The Windmill


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Europe - The Final Countdown


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Kansas - Dream Weaver


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Scorpions - Rock You Like A Hurricane


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

The sound of a glasspack on a Jeep 2.5L


----------



## buzzgun (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_The sound of a glasspack on a Jeep 2.5L









Nice










_Modified by buzzgun at 9:26 PM 2-18-2009_


----------



## buzzgun (Jan 24, 2009)

The Nails - 88 Lines About 44 Women
And before that...
KISS - Love Gun
And before that...
Orgy - Blue Monday
And before that...
New Order - Ceremony
And before that...
(one of my mix cd's)


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (buzzgun)*

*Minus the Bear* - Thanks for the Killer Game of Crisco Twister


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (Scirocko)*

Ramones-Garden of Serenity


----------



## buzzgun (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re:*

Foo Fighters - My Hero


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (buzzgun)*

The Beatles - Mother Should Know


----------



## buzzgun (Jan 24, 2009)

Metallica - Sad but True


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (twardnw)*

Likely my second reply;at this very moment I have Hiroshima 'East' and an old school Jazz compilation on the PDA and just came across two 'free' CDs; Yo-yo Ma & Friends; 'Songs of Joy & Peace' AND the Police; 'Outlandos d'Amour' (you know- "RAAAAAhxanne!")
Now, if I go to the shelf behind me, all bets are off.

TBerk
eclectic much?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (TBerk)*

A roommate snoring in the couch next to me


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

Nothing someone stole my stereo...I guess people really do still do that....


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

40 Below Summer - Little Lover


----------



## buzzgun (Jan 24, 2009)

Pulled into the driveway with "Erasure - A Little Respect". Ah to be young and clubbin' again...
Ha. Got you beat Zgirl. Trina's snoring on the bed and our dog Sugar's doing the same on the floor. Sometimes even in unison...
It's a known fact ladies don't snore










_Modified by buzzgun at 2:04 AM 2-21-2009_


----------



## buzzgun (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_Nothing someone stole my stereo...I guess people really do still do that....









Out of your car? Dude that's not cool. Razor blades hidden on the backside of the stereo work wonders







messy cleanup though








I'm in Muckleshoot territory. At least you don't have them stealing your plants and crashing thru your back fence...


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (buzzgun)*

Ya stupid meth heads. It was a real nice stereo but sadly my car is soo freakin loud I drive with ear plugs in on road trips so I'm just gonna put some gauges in there now haha the only music I need is 8000rpms


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

You actually wind your poor little Scirocco out to 8000 rpm, you really want to blow it up don't you.


----------



## tristessa (Sep 25, 2003)

Robin Trower - Too Rolling Stoned
w00t, he's playing in Portland on 5/14.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (tristessa)*

Disturbed - Deify


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_You actually wind your poor little Scirocco out to 8000 rpm, you really want to blow it up don't you.

That's not that high... but if it breaks I'll just build it stronger.


----------



## scirocco53b (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

ratatat - wildcat


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: (scirocco53b)*

Metric - Help I'm Alive


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (RunDub)*

*Beethoven* - Symphony 2 in D, Op 36 - Allegro Molto


----------



## Maineac (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (doctorhydro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doctorhydro* »_Gov't Mule- A whole live show from Bonaroo

Was just listening to Gov't Mule, Life Before Insanity. Then Radiohead OK Computer. Tasty Tunes!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Maineac)*

Dream Academy - Life in a Northern Town


----------



## buzzgun (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Dream Academy - Life in a Northern Town

Funny, that's my ring tone I have today.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (buzzgun)*

The snow bouncing off my windows.
The Monkees - Last Train to Clarksville


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

The Monkees - Tomorrows Gonna be Another Day
The Monkees- Saturdays Child


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Wow, on a wild hair I went out and picked up the Peter Gabriel - _Secret World Live_ DVD last night. I saw this show live back in '94 and it's been one of my all-time favorites, but wow, I had forgotten just how bloody *good* PG is. Freakin' fantastic show. And the band for this tour was awesome. 
Ahhhhhh. Blissful.








_Sou ma yergon. Sou nou yergon. We are shaking the tree..._



_Modified by kerensky at 10:05 PM 2-27-2009_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

Emerson Lake and Palmer - From the Beginning


----------



## VeeDubNoob16V (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

The Mars Volta - Askepios


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Kerensky, you may appreciate this one, being a Gabriel fan. I'm spinning my newest acquisition: 
Genesis - Foxtrot


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Emerson Lake and Palmer - From the Beginning

Great tune http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Linkin Park - By_Myslf


----------



## Studubbin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

-Blink-182- "Stay Together for the Kids"


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Kerensky, you may appreciate this one, being a Gabriel fan. I'm spinning my newest acquisition: 
Genesis - Foxtrot 

Supper's Ready, FTW!
Makes all the new stuff sound trite.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*

Opeth-The Grand Conjuration


----------



## buzzgun (Jan 24, 2009)

Oi Oi Oi...


----------



## buzzgun (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: (buzzgun)*

Danzig - Bodies


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Kerensky, you may appreciate this one, being a Gabriel fan. I'm spinning my newest acquisition: Genesis - Foxtrot 
Definitely!
_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Supper's Ready, FTW!
Makes all the new stuff sound trite.
Well, now, that's a bit much. Every Genesis release had some good stuff on it. Yes, even 'Calling All Stations'...


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Well, now, that's a bit much. Every Genesis release had some good stuff on it. Yes, even 'Calling All Stations'...

I do admit to liking almost everything from Genesis' career from their early prog days to mainstream 80's pop. Who can't love Invisible Touch? One of my favorite songs....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Who can't love Invisible Touch?

(raises hand)


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Apocolyptica - I Don't Care


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Who can't love Invisible Touch? 
Or as I like to call that album, "Waiting for 'Domino'..."








Oh, I suppose I should mention what's blasting from Winamp at the moment.
Transatlantic - "Stranger In Your Soul"


_Modified by kerensky at 4:52 PM 3-5-2009_


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

UnSociable - Mindless Self Indulgence


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

Candiria-Temple of Sickness


----------



## Tim Chunks (Oct 8, 2005)

Gaslight anthem.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (twardnw)*

Earlier today I was listening to last.fm ; the Time channel. 
Prince based Funk baby!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The Hives - Tick Tick Boom


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Finch - What It Is to Burn


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Or as I like to call that album, "Waiting for 'Domino'..."









_Modified by kerensky at 4:52 PM 3-5-2009_

"Domino" is a excellent tune as well 








Currently listening to Matching Mole: Instant Kitten.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

<<rinôçérôse>> - Cubicle


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Odd ball Maiden Stuff"King Of Twilight"" etc...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (scirocco53b)*

Metallica - Cyanide


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Right Now - Korn


----------



## Shrttrackr (Oct 13, 2004)

last 3:
Tom Waits -- starvin in the belly of a whale.
Clutch -- Regulator
Murder by Death -- Brother


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (Shrttrackr)*

Albert Collins. Ice pickin'.








Stand out tracks are 'Master Charge' and 'Conversation With Collins'.
If you like blues, you will love this album. Every track a winner. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## buzzgun (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re:*

REM - Man on the Moon.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Metal Church - Start The Fire


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Meshuggah-Future Breed Machine


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Clutch - Dragonfly : LIVE Full Fathom Five <---- damn thats good stuff.


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*

L7 - "Pretend That We're Dead"


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (RunDub)*

Curl Up and Die-..-... .- ..-. ..--.-. -.-.. -. --. -.. --. --.--.-. .... .. -. .


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Shrttrackr)*

Dio - Gypsy


----------



## buzzgun (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

*Therion - Birth of Venus Illegitima*


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: (buzzgun)*

Alkaline Trio - "Goodbye Forever"


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (RunDub)*

*Depeche Mode* - "Blasphemous Rumors"


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Faithless - Bluegrass


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The Killers - Somebody Told Me


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

David Bowe - Im afraid of Americans


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

New Riders of the Purple Sage - Panama Red
The Replacements - I'll be You


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

I'm rocking some spanish tunes
La Oreja de Van Gogh --- Dulce Locura
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALYMyHP0aQE


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Bob Rivers - Little Hummer Girl


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Yes-Yours is No Disgrace


----------



## buzzgun (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Pat Benatar - Harden My Heart.


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (buzzgun)*

Bloodhound Gang - "Fire Water Burn" 
"I'm not old or new, but middle school..."


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Pearl Jame - Yellow Ledbetter


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

The Archies - Sunshine


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Down With The Sickness - Disturbed







<---remove the brick wall and thats what im doing. hard to type though.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

Spacehog-In the Meantime
a.k.a. the song from the Durocco "snow day" video.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Botch-Dali's Praying Mantis.


----------



## DrivenNails (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (Amsterdam087)*

NICE, great song!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Opeth - Hessian Peel


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Gorillaz - Clint Eastwood.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Walls of Jericho - The American Dream


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Canned Heat - Going Up the Country


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Dream Theater - Honor Thy Father


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

*Morrissey* - How soon is now?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

Rednex - Wild and Free


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Arch Enemy - Blood on Your Hands


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Mindless Self indulgence - Issues


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Walls of Jericho - The American Dream

 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dillinger Escape Plan-Panasonic Youth


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

King Diamond - The Candle


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Alice in chains - Rooster


----------



## tristessa (Sep 25, 2003)

Strapping Young Lad - Love?


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Peter Gabriel - 'Security'


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (kerensky)*

Mono-The Flames Beyond the Cold Mountain


----------



## Calimus (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

DropKick Murphy's - The state of Massachusetts


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rannoch)*

Rammstein - Tier


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Blur - Song 2


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

The Bloodhound Gang - Bad Touch


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Echolyn - 'As The World'


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Rannoch)*

All the new leaked Depeche Mode stuff...


----------



## Patter$on (Jun 29, 2008)

Weezer-The greatest man that ever lived


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (IM16Vlvn)*

Converge-Phoenix in Flight


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Slipknot - Duality


----------



## buzzgun (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re:*

Mozart - Piano Concerto No.23 in A Major.
Arrived home just as it was ending. Ah, such a beautiful ending to the drive tonight.










_Modified by buzzgun at 1:43 AM 3-21-2009_


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: Re: (buzzgun)*

Coheed and Cambria - "Everything Evil"


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (RunDub)*

Yes-South Side of the Sky


----------



## victor great (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

"Fontana" by L.S.G. - electronic music is cool


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (victor great)*

King Crimson-The Night Watch

it's been a prog rock evening so far.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Breather Resist-Amphetamine Praise


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Saliva - Your disease


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_it's been a prog rock evening so far.








Gotta love that! Prog FTW!
Spock's Beard - Snow


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (kerensky)*

Supermachiner-Bitter Cold


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Boston - More Than A Feeling


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Van Halen - Jump


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

the clinking of the keyboards, both by me and by the people in the cubes next to mine


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*

Shai Hulud-Being Examplary


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Billy Idol - White Wedding


----------



## bad rocco (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (twardnw)*

manfred mann--blinded by the light


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (bad rocco)*

Psychosocial - Slipknot


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (0dd_j0b)*

Mudhoney- NEED
Followed By 
NIRVANA-Rape ME
GO SUB POP!


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (german old school)*

*Karate* - The State I'm in


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (Scirocko)*

Ratatat - Tropicana


----------



## buzzgun (Jan 24, 2009)

Depeche Mode - Personal Jesus
Edit:
Holy Carp. I actually owned a thread! Now must go find a pic...











_Modified by buzzgun at 5:45 AM 3-25-2009_


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (buzzgun)*

Achilles Last Stand - Led Zeppelin


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Rise Against - Audience of One


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Johnny Clueless - Beefin' the Heater


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Live Broadcast from Winter Music Festival from Miami, FL on Siriusxm


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Jimmy Eat World - Sweetness


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

pixie - diggin for fire


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

Sash! - Stay


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Three Nil - Slipknot


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

_Forty Six & 2_ - *Tool *


----------



## veedub_83 (Mar 10, 2007)

Reel Big Fish


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Flogging Molly - Drunken Lullabies


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Between the Buried and Me-Prequel to the Sequel


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (buzzgun)*

The Mono Men - Your Eyes 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pu0O6pJaNY


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (german old school)*

Social Distortion "Ball and Chain"


----------



## buzzgun (Jan 24, 2009)

A few studio/album bits and some live stuff from another time...


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48_22hIyuUY


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

and i saw apc perform this when i was following them around a while ago, in memphis. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

in the end - linkin park


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

Breather Resist-Keep 'Em in Stitches


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Placebo - Infra-Red


----------



## scirocco53b (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

the trashmen - surfin'bird


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco53b)*

2 sleeping dogs


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Van Halen - Jump


----------



## buzzgun (Jan 24, 2009)

Bump
Metallica - Fade To Black.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (buzzgun)*

Curl Up and Die-You'd Be Cuter if I Shot You in the Face


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...ex=26


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

Nirvana= About a Girl
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_apoJ0LLCk


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (german old school)*

Star Cross'd Destiny - Pay No Mind Distant Thunder


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

King Crimson-Fallen Angel


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Godspeed You! Black Emperor-Rockets Fall on Rocket Falls


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

sing a song - third day


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

The Rush Limbaugh Show


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (CALAWAYMK2)*

Disturbed - The Night


----------



## buzzgun (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (buzzgun)*

Dave Grohl - My Hero...


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (buzzgun)*

You Spin Me Right Round - Marilyn Manson (the..redone version)


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (0dd_j0b)*

EPMD - "Strictly Business"


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (RunDub)*

Oomori Kinuki - Mad Machine


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Papa Roach - Lifeline


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Love battery- out of focus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00-17ph4PBM


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (german old school)*

System of a Down - Lonely day


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Mono-OP Beach


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (twardnw)*

My glass pack,Due to the fact my stereo kept piss-n-me-off- so i took it all out.Now my scirocco is lighter,and the distraction is GONE. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Slayer reighn in blood was the last cd it had in it.
I took out two amps ! box with 2 10's 2 6x9's 1 head unit and ALL the wires.


_Modified by 83mk2scirocco at 8:20 PM 4-19-2009_


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (83mk2scirocco)*

hahhaa
i went 12 years without a radio in the dash in my scir - pita
it has one now, cause i took it out of the "race car"
but the 12s and amp are on wire nuts
i put it in for trips, gtg
i of course took everything but the radio and the 6x9 out last night befoe i went to bed
if you don't take your stereo out here, someone will most likely take it out for you by the morning


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (EL DRIFTO)*

When I drove my crx I left the window down keys on the floor and no one thought of touching it.Same stereo.The face plate kept flicking on and off.I got stupid and tossed it that cracked the LCD,Then I thought if it upset me that bad why not just take it out.So I did.Now it sets level.Due to no box in the trunk.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (83mk2scirocco)*

Rammstein - Mein teil


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Rush - Tom Sawyer


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

The Mercury Program-Slightly Drifting


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Saving Us - Serj Tankian


----------



## buzzgun (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

A-Ha - Hunting High And Low (live)


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (buzzgun)*

Mudvayne - Death Blooms


----------



## buzzgun (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Eagles - Wasted Time
Fitting at the moment...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Europe - The Final Countdown


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Flogging Molly - Cry of the Celtic


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Red - Death of Me


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Eddie Vedder - Rise Up
Trevor Hall - Other Ways


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (83mk2scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *83mk2scirocco* »_My glass pack,Due to the fact my stereo kept piss-n-me-off- so i took it all out.Now my scirocco is lighter,and the distraction is GONE. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Slayer reighn in blood was the last cd it had in it.
I took out two amps ! box with 2 10's 2 6x9's 1 head unit and ALL the wires.

_Modified by 83mk2scirocco at 8:20 PM 4-19-2009_

funny sh** reign in blood is in my garage cd player right now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (jaysonhadwick)*

Im listening to the roar of my new 2.0 engine on megasquirt with a leaky exhaust.








its sort of like "VROOOAAAEEEOOOMMMMMM chuf chuf chuf chuf chuf"
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3734966


----------



## Mash (Aug 2, 2001)

"Sick Joke" The Filaments


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Athenaeum - No One


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

DJ HeavyGrinder - Midnight Lover


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Electric Six - Gay Bar


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-BumpIt(1241641099440)*

Europe – Final Countdown


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Brooke Wagoneer - Young Friend


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (digga_b)*

Scream - Slipknot


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

Misfits-Bullet
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiTgDBNQ3lU


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (german old school)*

Mortification - Vital Fluids
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=on0t3_-q5Vo


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Pantera – No Good (Attack the Radical)


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Dave Matthews Band – Satellite


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Faith No More - Zombie Eaters


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

The Cure - 39


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (digga_b)*

Soundgarden-Pretty Noose
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqU8iyq7d3s


----------



## R0B0C0P (Apr 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_*Converge*-The Saddest Day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


wow it's always nice to see people rocking to old school converge and cave in, nothing but the best, I will forever be stuck to jane doe!
currently listening to The Dillinger Escape Plan - The Mullet Burden


----------



## buzzgun (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR*

Cars - Just What I Needed


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (buzzgun)*

The Number Twelve Looks Like You-An Aptly Fictional Description


----------



## R0B0C0P (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Refused - Worms of the senses/Faculties of the skull


----------



## xECKSx58 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (R0B0C0P)*

Eminem - Beautiful
http://www.youtube.com/v/WE2OXUXSmpM&hl=en&fs=1


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (xECKSx58)*

The Submarines - You, Me, and the Bourgeoisie


----------



## buzzgun (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR*

Sammy Hagar - I Can't Drive 55


----------



## wikdslo (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (buzzgun)*

Iwrestledabearonce - Tastes Like Kevin Bacon 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrFTR9fucr8
The album release on their myspace page is cleaner, but the video is far too fantastic to not watch!
The beginning is definitely a bit rough, but give it like 12 seconds... and watch!
http://www.myspace.com/iwrestledabearonce


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wikdslo)*

30 Seconds to Mars - The Kill


----------



## bordeaux (May 14, 2009)

Been listening to Kid Caspian--artist I sorta stumbled upon over at Rock the Dash. Got a nice throwback house sound to his beats--lovin it.
http://underground.alpine-usa....d=689


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Lamb of God - Blood of the Scribe


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

fearless - Pink Floyd


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

Smif N Wessun - Bucktown
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwQSq5iZdpQ


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (digga_b)*

Plexus - Cactus Rythm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

7 Angels 7 Plagues-Silent Deaths, Crowded Lives


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

the saddle tramps/ female trouble


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Journey - Don't Stop Believin'


----------



## buzzgun (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Psychedelic Furs - Heartbreak Beat!


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (buzzgun)*

INXS - need you tonight lol (came on the internet radio station)


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Kameirocco)*

MGMT - Electric Feel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtUI5MC9tVM


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Scirocko)*

Linkin Park - New Divide. good stuff


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

Converge-Heaven in Her Arms


----------



## buzzgun (Jan 24, 2009)

Shania Twain - Who's bed have your boots been under.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (buzzgun)*

Pelican-Sirius


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Dj Marco Bailey - Sniff


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Led Zepplelin - Hey Hey What Can I Do


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (digga_b)*

The Prodigy - Invaders must die


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Emerson, Lake, and Palmer - Carnevil


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Urge Overkill - Sister Havana


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Europe - Love Chaser


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Faith No More-Epic


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

*Born Of Osiris - Empires Erased*


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (84iroc)*

Emigrate - New York city


----------



## R0B0C0P (Apr 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*

At The Drive-In - enfilade


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (R0B0C0P)*

wasteland - 10 years


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

The Prodigy - Warrior's dance


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Snapcase-Zombie Prescription


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

The Prodigy - Omen
I just can't get enough of their new album. Does someone want to take me to their performance here in Seattle May 30th?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Hopesfall-Escape Pod for Intangibles


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Emerson, Lake< and Palmer - Bitches Crystal


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

scream - A7X


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

Meshuggah-Future Breed Machine


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

The Prodigy - Invaders must die


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Regret & The Grave - Cattle Decapitation


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

Built to Spill - "Car"


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (RunDub)*

Snapcase-Deceived


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

The Prodigy - No good


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Alkaline Trio - "Time To Waste"


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (RunDub)*

The Gathering- Colorado Incident


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (R0B0C0P)*

The Prodigy - World's on fire


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Daft Punk - Interstella 5555


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Despised Icon - The Furtive Monologue


----------



## Mash (Aug 2, 2001)

Party at Ground Zero - Fishbone


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Mash)*

Royksopp - Sparks ( Live )
Linkage for your Clickage: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...dex=8


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Just watched a weird German cover of Sabbath's "Paranoid", probably from around 1973. I'm not a fan, though I dig the guitar solo on this one a bit more than on Sabbath's original version. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIYRFvQMh7A


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*

The Cars - Night Spots


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*









Dude, those dancing kids make me uncomfortable. Are they ok?
I NEVER would have expected visuals like that, by just listening. I dug it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xECKSx58 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: (LastMartian)*

My Darling - Eminem
any hip hop/rap fan should go get relapse
I jsut cant get enough!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (xECKSx58)*

The Prodigy - Breathe


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Radiohead-A Punchup At a Wedding


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Just came in the mail: original pressings of Soft Machine II and III and original German pressings of Kraftwerk I and II. Spinning Kraftwerk I right now. Great stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Muse - Hysteria


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (Rannoch)*

spoon - dont you evah


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Just came in the mail: original pressings of Soft Machine II and III and original German pressings of Kraftwerk I and II. Spinning Kraftwerk I right now. Great stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

<3!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Def Leppard - Armageddon It


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

And One - Military Fashion Show


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Coalesce-The Plot Against My Love


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Velvet Underground: Loaded


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Incubus - Are You In


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

my big ben tell me I have another 30 min at work








Tick Tock Tick Tock


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BluDemon)*

The Dillinger Escape Plan-Setting Fire to Sleeping Giants


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah


----------



## 88Jetta350 (May 4, 2007)

*FV-QR*

All That Remains - This calling
Metal, FTW.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (88Jetta350)*

Mastodon-Naked Burn


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

My Pandora station started playing Overload by The Tea Party after I plugged in I Mother Earth. Fat Zepplinesque riffs with strong vocals, pretty cool. I'd never heard of them before. Any Canadians (or _Canadiens_) in here know anything about them?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Caravan: In the Land of Gray and Pink


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_My Pandora station started playing Overload by The Tea Party after I plugged in I Mother Earth. Fat Zepplinesque riffs with strong vocals, pretty cool. I'd never heard of them before. Any Canadians (or _Canadiens_) in here know anything about them? 

I actually gave a short review of one of their albums (Splendor Solis) on a music forum I frequent (link in my signature).
_Here are a few of my thoughts.
Vocals: The guy does resemble Jim Morrison vocally, but to me he sounds exactly like the dude from the band Tantric (who suck btw). His voice isn't bad, really, it just sounds too much like the **** they play on crappy rock radio.
Music: They do some interesting things, and it's certainly not bad. But I don't really hear anything too spectacular here.
I'll give it a 3.5/5 for now._


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Caravan: In the Land of Gray and Pink

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Rage Against the Machine-Bulls on Parade


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Despised Icon - The Furtive Monologue


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

Burn in Silence-Angel Maker


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

blink-182 - josie


----------



## first_rocc (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: (mcdecontrol)*

Warren Zevon - Exciteable Boy


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I actually gave a short review of one of their albums (Splendor Solis) on a music forum I frequent (link in my signature).
_Here are a few of my thoughts._

Thanks. The Pandora review mentioned Jim Morrison too. I didn't really get that from the one song I heard, although I can imagine him sounding like that on a softer song. The riff on Overload is definitely reminiscent of Moby Dick. Nothing groundbreaking, for sure, but it rocked pretty hard.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

Kimya Dawson - My Roller Coaster


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Jethro Tull - Warchild (1974). 
The band went through several transitions in terms of music style over the years, the 1974-1976 era is my third favorite with their blues-rock days as #1 (1968 to 1970) and their folksy days as #2 (1977 to 1978).


_Modified by Nataku at 1:07 PM 6-20-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Ativin-Summing the Approach


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

watching the flame resonante to the bass


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

Darkest Hour-The Misinformation Age


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Ministry - No glory


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

The 5,6,7,8s - Woo Hoo


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

The Night - Disturbed


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

Ice cream man - Tom Waits


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

Magnum P.I. - Ripplegroove


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

Meiko Kaji - The Flower


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Richard Cheese - Gangsta's Paradise


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Korn - It's Me Again


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Ozone Baby - Led Zepplin


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Bullet For My Valentine - Suffocating Under Words of Sorrow


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Celtic Frost - Eternal Summer


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Bad luck, Blue eyes, Goodbye - The Black Crowes


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Prong - Freezer burn


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Fear - Null detector


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

John Fogerty - You're the Reason


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

One Line Epitaph - The Navigators.
Killer tune.











_Modified by CodeMan at 10:57 AM 6-25-2009_


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

Killer Pusse - Teenage Enema Nurses in Bondage


_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 3:28 AM 6-27-2009_


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

cradle of filth - temptation...now slayer - bloodline


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

Saint Vitus - Ice Monkey


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Curl Up and Die-God Is in His Heaven, All Is Right With the World


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Dead Horse - Hank


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Ministry - Death & Destruction


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Black Sabbath: Wicked World


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Black Sabbath: Wicked World

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Coalesce-What Happens on the Road Always Comes Home


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Wasteland - 10 years.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

The Prodigy - Take me to the hospital


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

John Brown - Tea Leaf Green


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (CodeMan)*

Strange Times - The Black Keys


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (CodeMan)*

American Headcharge - What


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Nerve - Soilwork


----------



## 86_rocco (Apr 16, 2009)

Tchaikovsky
capriccio italien


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (86_rocco)*

Earth Crisis-The Wrath of Sanity


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Fiend - Coal Chamber


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

Opeth-White Cluster


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

the jitters - you say you love me but you wont do anything about it


----------



## ft6crt (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (86_rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86_rocco* »_Tchaikovsky
capriccio italien

Hey! Something I've actually heard of! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Me.. I'm just listening to the foxes barking out in the woods here.


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (ft6crt)*

311 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLwFSTkthfU


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (german old school)*

loco - coal chamber


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

Garfunkle & Oats - Pregnant Women are Smug


_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 5:29 PM 7-5-2009_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

Rick Wakeman - Catherine Howard
Gotta love Pandora.


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (german old school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *german old school* »_311 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLwFSTkthfU

wooooo


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (jrgrinder)*

Cave In-The End of Our Rope Is a Noose


----------



## Trombone (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Linkin Park-Given Up


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Otep - Filthee


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

The Hot Toddies - Photosynthesis


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Currently spinning side 1 of Jethro Tull: Songs from the Wood


----------



## 82rocco1.7 (Feb 25, 2009)

Punk rock girl-Dead milkmen


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (82rocco1.7)*

Two Weeks - All That Remains


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

Yakuza-Exterminator


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Emerson, Lake, & Palmer - Karn Evil 9


_Modified by tmechanic at 8:49 PM 7-13-2009_


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Cracker - "Turn On Tune In Drop Out With Me"


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (RunDub)*

Mogwai-Terrific Speech 2


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Demics.....
New York City.....
Got Punk.....?
some Tragically Hip.....Men without Hats....Yello......GNR and a whole bunch more....








all on Tes's new Iphone and our jutebox...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by northsurveyor at 5:43 PM 7-17-2009_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*

Last night I went out for the first time this year...now listening to :
Minsk 
and 
Wolves in the throne room
What a great show! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

At the Drive-In - Arcarsenal


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

New Divide - Linkin Park


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Emerson, Lake, & Palmer - Karn Evil 9

_Modified by tmechanic at 8:49 PM 7-13-2009_

Excellent tune. I pretty much love the whole "Brain Salad Surgery" album.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Radiohead-Planet Telex


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Refused-Protest Song '68


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

NRBQ - Me and the Boys.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

phillips craig & dean - revelation song


----------



## cossieboy (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (twardnw)*

Top gun soundtrack


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Spinning my newest vinyl aqusition:
Robert Fripp: God Save The Queen/Under Heavy Manners


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Spinning my newest vinyl aqusition:

Much like you I love vinyl...and have an 800 record collection....even the original Woodstock,(my sister was there),I have alot of obscure stuff....my pride though would have to be The Pucca Orchastra,a very rare vinyl to have,and Lynard Skynard,Street Survivors,the one they recalled after the crash,also Devo on marble,Moody Blues in Blue Vinyl,and of course a picture disc of Abby Road I found at a flea market in a Bob Seger Against the wind cover.....I love vinyl....
currently listening to Elton John.....Live in Australia


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*

And Their Eulogies Sang Me To Sleep - The Agonist


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northsurveyor* »_
Much like you I love vinyl...and have an 800 record collection....even the original Woodstock,(my sister was there),I have alot of obscure stuff....my pride though would have to be The Pucca Orchastra,a very rare vinyl to have,and Lynard Skynard,Street Survivors,the one they recalled after the crash,also Devo on marble,Moody Blues in Blue Vinyl,and of course a picture disc of Abby Road I found at a flea market in a Bob Seger Against the wind cover.....I love vinyl....
currently listening to Elton John.....Live in Australia

Awesome, glad to see another vinyl enthusiast on here! I too am into the more obscure stuff - late 60's and early 70's hard rock/prog/psych to be more specific. I've heard of the Pukka Orchestra before - 80's alternative, right? 
My prized piece at the moment is a original copy of the Marble Phrogg's selftitled album from 1968 on the Derrick label, still in the shrink. Some killer tunes on that one.


----------



## spooky24v (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*

N.W.A


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

Susumu Hirasawa - Dream Island Obsessional Park


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Awesome, glad to see another vinyl enthusiast on here! I too am into the more obscure stuff - late 60's and early 70's hard rock/prog/psych to be more specific. I've heard of the Pukka Orchestra before - 80's alternative, right? 
My prized piece at the moment is a original copy of the Marble Phrogg's selftitled album from 1968 on the Derrick label, still in the shrink. Some killer tunes on that one. 

Oh ya',I like all kinds of music....
You are very correct,The Pukka Orchastra was an alternative band outta' Toronto that only produced apparently only 100 lp's...
Marble Phrogg,that particular album on the Derrick label is highly saught after,a very prized collectable....wow..nice find....
Ever hear the radio series called "The Ongoing history of music", with Alan Cross?,
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alan_Cross
he used to broadcast from CFNY Toronto,a most interesting man that knows his music.I believe it has become syndicated but,I have not heard anything of it other than when I have tuned into CFNY T.O back in the day.Once you start to listen...you can't stop,he's good,,,,real good...he talked about how bands evolved from other bands and who went where and all sorts of other good info,really interesting,especially the earlier influences that became of with some bands.
Currently listening to.....a little punk from the days...
The Stranglers....
No more Heroes


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northsurveyor* »_
Ever hear the radio series called "The Ongoing history of music", with Alan Cross?,
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alan_Cross
he used to broadcast from CFNY Toronto,a most interesting man that knows his music.I believe it has become syndicated but,I have not heard anything of it other than when I have tuned into CFNY T.O back in the day.Once you start to listen...you can't stop,he's good,,,,real good...he talked about how bands evolved from other bands and who went where and all sorts of other good info,really interesting,especially the earlier influences that became of with some bands.


Thanks, I was thrilled about finding it for a long time. Still am, in fact. 
I've never heard of that series, but I'll definitely look into it. It sounds like it'd be right up my ally. Any idea if he does internet broadcasts or has a downloadable archive somewhere?


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Not sure about where to hear the older stuff ,(but I'll track it down), from the start of his career but he's still here...
The music has changed but...
http://www.edge.ca/StationShared/OHNM.aspx


_Modified by northsurveyor at 9:00 PM 7-20-2009_


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*

Endzeit - Heaven Shall Burn


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

Prong - Steady Decline


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Excellent tune. I pretty much love the whole "Brain Salad Surgery" album.

Actually I picked up a box set called Return of the Manticore has all their best stuff on it.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Daft Punk - One More Time


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Sepultura - Apes of God
Yeah, it's a metal kind of morning.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (CodeMan)*

Pure Hatred - The Berzerker


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Actually I picked up a box set called Return of the Manticore has all their best stuff on it.

Even better! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (Nataku)*

*This Nightmare Ends At Sunrise - Denny's After Party* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (84iroc)*

The Prodigy - Piranha


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

The sound of my face plate shatter as it hit road at 50 mph.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Flogging Molly - Death Valley Queen


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

*This Nightmare Ends At Sunrise - Gay For Robots*


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (84iroc)*

Dead Kennedys - "Forward to Death"


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (RunDub)*

Yes-Ritual (Nous Sommes Du Soleil)


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

JJ Cale "Crazy Mama"
editted for pg owned..



















_Modified by northsurveyor at 1:28 PM 7-30-2009_


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (RunDub)*

*DETHKLOK - MERMAIDER*


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (84iroc)*

Montrose "Bad Motor Scooter" on the album Montrose 1973
can you guess who they're singer was being replacing another band's singer?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ Good stuff. Love early Montrose!


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

H2O - s/t


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*

L'Ame Immortals - Judgement


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Rammstein - Heirate mich


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Getting more and more into mid-late 80's AOR.
Danger Danger: One Step From Paradise


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

AOR?








Misery Signals-Mirrors


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Album Oriented Rock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Album-oriented_rock
Blue Tears: Halfway to Heaven


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: (Nataku)*

The Dead Milkmen - "Punk Rock Girl"


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (RunDub)*

Botch-Thank God For Worker Bees
We need some rockin out, headbanging emoticons.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Sunshine Blind - Afterglow


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Botch-Thank God For Worker Bees
We need some rockin out, headbanging emoticons.

x2
Endzeit - Heaven Shall Burn


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

Beastie Boys-Remote Control


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Beastie Boys-Remote Control

Yes!!! Great song, highly underrated.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (RunDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RunDub* »_
Yes!!! Great song, highly underrated. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Listening to 3 MCs and 1 DJ now.


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Listening to 3 MCs and 1 DJ now.









Love the video for that one! If you've never seen it you should check it out!


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (RunDub)*

Otep - Crooked Spoons


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (RunDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RunDub* »_
Love the video for that one! If you've never seen it you should check it out!

Oh yeah, good stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sigur Rós-Suð Í Eyrum


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Gossimer - Run, Run, Run


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Snapcase-Covered


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Massacre - The Berzerker


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

Geto Boys - "My Minds Playin Tricks On Me"


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Muse - Knights of Cydonia


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

The Pot


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

On the Might of Princes-They Have Teeth


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Curl Up and Die-Damn Girl, That Sh¡t is Deep Like an Ocean


----------



## Patter$on (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

The Bloodhound Gang- Lap dance is so much better when the stripper is crying.......


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (IM16Vlvn)*

I'm a pretty lucky guy...the company truck I have comes with XM radio...so today I listened to #46....
Classic vinyl.......and #54 I think.. Margarittaville all day long....
right now tho'......
Diamondback vs the Mets....in the tikibar on the t.v.....
Go Arizona Go!!
6-5 nailbiter...


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*

MC Lars - "Hot Topic Is Not Punk Rock"


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (RunDub)*

Mogwai-2 Rights Make 1 Wrong


----------



## Thrasher (Jul 18, 2003)

Haha, so many industrial nerds here. I save that stuff for my GF








Today I really got down to Driller Killer - F-ck The World and this weekend, I jammed to my favorite garage cd, Gama Bomb - Citizen Brain.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Snapcase-Killing Yourself to Live


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Devo....
I can't get no....... Satisfaction......
and the Barrett-Jackson auction from Palm Beach....


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*

Sudbury Saturday Night ...
Stompin' Tom Connors
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkHhx3y__9w

I'm in the mood for Stompin' Tom now....
editted for page ownership....twice in a week....

*Warning...not for all.....*



_Modified by Rocc__On at 8:27 PM 8-3-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

MGMT - Kids


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Muse - Starlight


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Congratulations - Blue October


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Blur - Song 2


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

The Bad Plus - Frog and Toad


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Jethro Tull - Thick As A Brick


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Opeth-Bleak
Brian, you should check these guys out, they are a modern band that really captures the feel of a 70's prog band.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Converge-Homesong


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Knife Called Lust - Hollywood Undead


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

Ministry - Lies lies lies (again)


----------



## vixen-auto (Jan 7, 2009)

some boom,boom ,tap and all of that!!!!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Opeth-Bleak
Brian, you should check these guys out, they are a modern band that really captures the feel of a 70's prog band.

I am actually a big Opeth fan. A good friend of mine turned me onto them about a year ago. Good stuff. I actually just bought a copy of Blackwater Park on vinyl a couple weeks ago.

Currently listening to DevilDriver: Clouds over California.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Garaj Mahal - Alvin


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

trojan records radio. Reggae, Mon!


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

reflections - shattersphere


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

Refused-Coup D'Etat


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Down - Ghosts along the Mississippi.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Chickenfoot - Sexy Little Thing


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Sigur Rós-( )


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The White Stripes - Seven Nation Army


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

My stomach growling, I haven't eaten since 1 am.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Toadies - Possum Kingdom


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Seether - Gasoline


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Testament - Down for Life


----------



## bpspdracer (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

Canyons of Static- The Disappearance


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bpspdracer)*

Brian Regen


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Mindless Self Indulgence - Shut me up


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

aqua teen hunger force on tv but to busy on the computer to watch so its like OLD TYME RADIO lol


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Meltkamp)*

Absinthe Junk - Assasin


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Danger Doom - "Vats of Urine"


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (RunDub)*

Mindless Self Indulgence - I Hate Jimmy Page


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

Yes-Starship Trooper


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Led Zeppelin - Kashmir.
And probably some more Led Zeppelin after that.


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_Down - Ghosts along the Mississippi.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Slayer-south of heaven!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_Down - Ghosts along the Mississippi.

^^ GREAT tune right thurr.... I like 'New Orleans is a Dying Hore' myself.
I'm listening to:
*Queens of the Stone Age* - Regular John


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Marilyn Manson - Personal jesus


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

"Caught in the Middle" - Dio.
F&*K YEAH.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*

No More Reasons - The Berzerker


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Megaherz: Du Oder Ich


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*

*Supersuckers -* Jackalope Eye


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Disturbed - Liberate (your mind)


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Matt Bacak - Building a winning web business.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

#201 reporting for duty, sir


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_ #201 reporting for duty, sir 

Best song I heard all day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thank you!


----------



## Mash (Aug 2, 2001)

Know Your Rights - The Clash


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

SilverSun Pickups - Panic Switch


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Mash)*

Prayer - Disturbed


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

Sun of Nothing - Between the Buried and Me
Thank you Scirocco forum for turning me on to this band!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Ronald Jenkees - Derty
If you guys don't know who this is, youtube it, this guy is awesome!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Otep - Smash the control


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

*Lamb Of God - GRACE*


----------



## techfx (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (84iroc)*

Metal Church , Gridlink.


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

the cronoton episode of futurama.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (jaysonhadwick)*

Guarded - Disturbed


----------



## dubmax (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

Perros¡¡¡ Cartel de Santa


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_Sun of Nothing - Between the Buried and Me
Thank you Scirocco forum for turning me on to this band!

Good stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Tamlins
O' Yaba
Bob Marley/Guru
Ziggy Marley
UB40
Inner Circle
Peter Tosh
it's a day of Raggae and Trinidad Steel Bands and other Caribean music....


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Pandora on the iPhone plugged into the jukebox...
lots of different music,started with the Goo Goo Dolls,Matchbox 20,Pearl Jam and so on.......
love creating stations.....fun.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

On the Might of Princes-Go **** Yrself


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

By the pool/Tiki Bar listening to.....
The Beach Boys..


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Gangstarr - Flip the Script


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Joe Walsh......"Seems to me"........loud.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Bob Seger.....Night moves...


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Drinkin' in my Sunday Dress....Susan Hayes


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Happy to be stuck with you......Hewey Lewis.


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Don't do me like that.....Tom Petty


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

For those about to Rock!!...who else but..... AC/DC


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Something in your mouth......Nickleback...


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Sweet Home Alabama.......Lynard Skynard


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Dream On..Aerosmith


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Eyesore - Janus


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

Refused-Tannhäuser/Derivè


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Paul Okenfold - Perfecto Vegas










_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Refused-Tannhäuser/Derivè

Their drummer is very entertaining.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (LastMartian)*

Natsuko Karedo - Yamerarenai, Yamerarenai( Can't Stop, Can't Stop)
and Linda Yamamoto - Yume Wa Doko E Itta ( Where Have Dreams Gone)
In other words I'm watching Tenchi in Tokyo


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Shai Hulud-Cold Lord Quietus


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Christmas in Hollywood - Hollywood Undead


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

Mastodon-Where Strides the Behemoth


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Nine Inch Nails - Closer


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

The new Prodigy album = kicks ass!!!


----------



## kracked_block (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (chirocco)*

rage agianst the machine-justify http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (kracked_block)*

Emerson, Lake and Palmer! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Henry Mancini.


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (twardnw)*

Sondre Lerche - Two Way Monologue


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Otep - T.R.I.C.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Blessed Silence_ Just turned of the presidents propaganda display.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Magic Spells - Crystal Castles. 
I'm in a techno mood tonight


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

Runaway - Bon Jovi


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: (Rannoch)*

Joy Division - "Disorder"


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

getting ready for the concert season. 
Listening to Mendelssohn Symphony #2


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The sound of a high compression 290 AMC through a pair of glasspacks

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Down With The Sickness - Disturbed


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

RHCP - Areoplane


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Otep - T.R.I.C.

can i marry you? 








otep http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Kameirocco)*

Henry Mancini - On the Turning Away


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

311 - Down


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Alvin and the Chipmunks - Play That Funky Music


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

The Gathering - Amity


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Social Distortion - I Was Wrong


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Bachs - Pachelbel's Canon in D major


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Blue October - Dirt Room


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

In Flames - Take this Life
I love pandora radio


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Polvo - Beggar's Bowl


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Trivium-master of puppets(Cover)


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Paramore - Ignorance


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Kameirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kameirocco* »_
can i marry you?








otep http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 

I'm a big fan of Otep and heavy/black metal bands who have female vocalists in general


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I'm a big fan of Otep and heavy/black metal bands who have female vocalists in general









x2 The Agonist, Walls of Jericho, Arch Enemy good stuff good stuff.
and im listening to sic - Slipknot


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

Pink Floyd-Wish You Were Here


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Cavo - Champagne


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Omar Rodriguez-Lopez - Dramatic Theme


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I'm a big fan of Otep and heavy/black metal bands who have female vocalists in general









I wants your music library.
Otep - House of Secrets


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Rannoch)*

Witt - Eisenherz tonight.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

VMAs on MTV








dammit Jen!


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Pure Hatred - The Berzerker







remove wall..thats my current activity


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

Heeeellllllllllllllllboooooooooooouuuuuuuuuunnnnnnddddddd!! - _P_anter_A_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Fleetwood Mac - Tusk
First time I heard this song, I was like "WTF!?". It definitely grows on you, though!


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Thank you, Pain - The Agonist


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

Suicidal Tendencies-Institutionalized









_All I wanted was a Pepsi...just one Pepsi. And SHE wouldn't give it to me!!_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

The piano music of R. Nathaniel Dett.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Beware of Safety-The Laughter Died


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Mindless Self Indulgence - Bring the pain


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Coltrane - Locomotive


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

I made a 48-track MP3 CD of The Pogues in the Corrado. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
Pogues and the Dubliners. It's pretty easy to tell which guys are in the Pogues and which guys are in the Dubliners.








Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Jerry Joseph - Middle East


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Smashing Pumpkins - Disarm


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_It's pretty easy to tell which guys are in the Pogues and which guys are in the Dubliners.








Brendan

The guys without teeth are in the Pogues?








Now listening:
Giants-While the Ages Steal


----------



## techfx (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I'm a big fan of Otep and heavy/black metal bands who have female vocalists in general










You would probably like Ludicra from S.F.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (techfx)*

Radiohead-Weird Fishes/Arpeggi


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Ive been listening to a lot of Eminem's new album "Relapse" Man its so good to hear him go back to early "Angry Dirty" style of music.
Along with that ive been listening to a LOT of Owl City's music too, I just love his easy-listening electronic sound


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Hast Du etwas Zeit für mich
Dann singe ich ein Lied fuer Dich
Von 99 Luftballons
Auf ihrem Weg zum Horizont
Denkst Du vielleicht grad' an mich
Dann singe ich ein Lied fuer Dich
Von 99 Luftballons
Und dass sowas von sowas kommt







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

midwest choppers 2


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Devestating Karate - 15 Years


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

A full length Dire Straits album. One I haven't heard since 1986.


----------



## techfx (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Listening to the demo for the new band I'm jamming with (Process for Enigma) over and over to try to learn songs.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Otep - Crooked Spoons


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rannoch)*

MGMT - Kids


----------



## 16vrocII (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (upoo2)*

back and forth between Clouds Over California- DevilDriver Painkiller- Judas Priest annnd Waking the Demon - Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_A full length Dire Straits album. One I haven't heard since 1986.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif "Telegraph Road" on that one by any chance? Dire Straits is one of my fav's ever.
Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Radiohead - I Might Be Wrong


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Lazlo Bane - Midday Train


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Crystal Method - Trip Like I Do.
Best Dire Straights by far, Brothers in Arms.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Gin Blossoms - Follow You Down


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Muse - Hysteria


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Incubus - Drive


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

The Gathering - Rollercoaster.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The Days Before Tomorrow - The Sky Is Falling


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Max Coveri - Running in the "90's"


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Need a new belt for my turntable. Gotta go to cassette for now.
Electric Light Orchestra: II


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

The Mars Volta-L'Via L'Viaquez


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

And Their Eulogies Sang me to sleep. The Agonist.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Coroner - Son of Lilith
Got the album "Mental Vortex" on cassette today for a quarter. Good stuff.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Opeth-The Moor


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

TURN IT UP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated 
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

rawwwr!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxS_K7WIBQw


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (-camber)*

Candiria-Temple of Sickness


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

RUSH-FREEWILL


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

Comeback Kid-Lorelei


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

The Sentient - The Agonist (im without a wide range of music in texas lol)


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

Anthrax - Belly of the Beast


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (CodeMan)*

Johnny Clueless - An Hour Away


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Funeral For A Friend - Someday The Fire...


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Grant Green - A Day in the Life


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

Faith No More-Digging the Grave


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Faith No More-Digging the Grave

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif King for a Day, Fool for a Lifetime is a masterpiece. I wore out my original CD, and my first backup CD. Just like Scenery and Fish, every time I throw it in the changer it stays there for weeks.


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

Bloodhound Gang.....one fierce beer coaster.....


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocc__On)*

Why's everyone always picking on me....Bloodhound Gang


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocc__On)*

I can see clearly now......Bob Marley


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocc__On)*

Hotel California....Bob Marley http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocc__On)*

Opeth-Ghost of Perdition


----------



## Pablo_san2 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (twardnw)*

HA!
Seemed like a good idea at the time - The Darkness
For all those that have loved, lost and sold their VW's I dedicate this song to you; LONG LIVE THE SCIROCCO!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Muse - Bliss


----------



## kish53a (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

System F - Exhale


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kish53a)*

Alan Parsons Project - Games People Play


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

K's Choice - 20,000 Seconds


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

John Hiatt - The Last Time


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Local H - Bound for the Floor


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Trivium - When all light dies


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Beastie Boys - Fight for Your Right


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Marcy Playground - Sex and Candy


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Red Hot Chili Peppers.......Under the Bridge..


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocc__On)*

Foo Fighters.......Everlong


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Jon Plum: Alice


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Led Zeppelin...Over the hills and far away.....


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Tragically Hip.....Three pistols


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Weezer...Island in the sun


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Tom Petty......Mary Jane's last dance..


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

@Tyler: I've seen Local H a few times, being 'local', and yeah they are VERY good live. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
@Scott: Mr Petty was my neighbor growing up, and I'm here to tell you that he is a very cool humble person. I have mad respect for that man.


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (veetarded)*



[email protected]: Mr Petty was my neighbor growing up said:


> Well just how cool is that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ....Ya,definitely a great musician and I was glad they picked him to perform at the Superbowl here 2 years ago...


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

He used to live in my friends dads basement.


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_He used to live in my friends dads basement.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
He has so many great tunes....







alot of good driving music....


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Pink Floyd......Wish you were here... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

CCR.......Fortunate son...


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Linkin Park - In The End







favorite song evar


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Led Zeppelin.....Heartbreaker


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Jimi Hendrix.....Voodoo slightchild return....


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOOu8cFzypc 


_Modified by veetarded at 9:48 PM 9-25-2009_


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Pink Floyd....Speak to me/Breathe


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOOu8cFzypc 


Cool......I like it...never heard the Subhumans before tho'....








computer's wired up to sound...


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Gary Newman.......Me!


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Depeche Mode....It's no good


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Poison....Every rose has it's thorn..


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

[SUB][HUM][ANS] Favorite band ever.








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated 


_Modified by veetarded at 10:34 PM 9-25-2009_


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Def Leopard......Photograph


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_[SUB][HUM][ANS]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated 


good tunes...I'm liking it...catering to all at the tiki bar....
just put on 
No!......Subhuman
You like the Dead Kennedy's too eh?


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Ramones.....Beat on the the brat


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

To drunk to ****...Dead Kennedy's


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Meantone - 2 Hookers and a case of beer


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Violent Femmes......Add it up


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Clash....London calling http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Pixies...wave of mutilation...


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Violent Femmes.... Blister in the sun


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Nirvana.......Lithium


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

the clicking of this slow ass computer think


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Rachmaninov. Vespers (all night vigil)


----------



## Pablo_san2 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Ah wave of mutilation..... Good times, good times....
Changes by Godsmack http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Pablo_san2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pablo_san2* »_Ah wave of mutilation..... Good times, good times....
Changes by Godsmack http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Good tunes... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Starting the evening with...
Kraftwerk.....Autobaun..


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

The White Stripes.....Fell in love with a girl.....


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Tesla.......The way it is...(Live)...


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Tom Petty.....You wreck me....


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

CCR.....Have you ever seen the rain?


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Goo Goo Dolls.......Give a little bit


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Rolling Stones......Jumping Jack Flash


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Nickelback.........If today was your last day


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Johnny Cash....Farmer's almanac


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Gordon Lightfoot...Carefree Highway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Bob Seger...Turn the page....


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Bob Seger......Main Street


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Eric Clapton....Layla


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Eagles.....Lyin' eyes


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Steeler's wheel......Stuck in the middle with you..


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Blue Rodeo.....It could happen to you...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Muse - Muscle Museum


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Dion......The Wanderer


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Herman's Hermit's......I'm into something good....


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

King Harvest....Dancing in the moonlight


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Meantone - Roller Derby Girls


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Pink Floyd - Careful With That Axe Eugene


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Endzeit - Heaven Shall Burn


----------



## Pablo_san2 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Barby Girl Remix by Aqua









Kiss me here touch me there; hanky panky










_Modified by Pablo_san2 at 2:10 PM 10-1-2009_


----------



## Nosebleed (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (Pablo_san2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pablo_san2* »_Barby Girl Remix by Aqua
















I haven't heard that song in so long.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (Nosebleed)*

Tool - Right in two


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (CodeMan)*

Three Days Grace - Home


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Rocc__On)*

Megaherz - Negativ


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

The Tempest (The Siren's Song; The Banshee's Cry) - The Agonist


----------



## KrautBrenner (Jul 24, 2006)

Every Time I Die - New Junk Aesthetic (dirty southern rock n roll style hardcore from Buffalo, NY- good stuff!)
Saosin - In Search of Solid Ground


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (KrautBrenner)*

Grant Green - It's your thing


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (CodeMan)*

Meantone - So small


----------



## TheCrystalSkull (Aug 9, 2004)

Dropkick Murphys - The State Of Massachusetts


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (TheCrystalSkull)*

Dead Bodies Everywhere - Korn


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

Haste-Calendar Year


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Cave In-Fight Fire With Fire/Creeping Death medley http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Teddybears - "Punk Rocker"
Iggy Pop is the man!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (RunDub)*

Guarded - Disturbed


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

Manhattan - Kings of Leon


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Joy Division-Day of the Lords


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Black Sabbath - "Children of the Grave"


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Boston - Foreplay


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Reality - The Berzerker


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Is it really that hard to include a link?








...anyways, this is a good song with a cool bridge:
kid fears


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

a dub for your dub 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfrRjz7L_Sw

for all u drummers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5M-yABKv0M


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (-camber)*

Anthrax - Parasite


----------



## critical2388 (Jan 27, 2009)

the acacia strain - cthulhu


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (critical2388)*

Martyr Act - The Agonist


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

Soundgarden - Dusty


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (CodeMan)*

Muse - Knights of Cydonia


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (CodeMan)*

Megaherz - Gott Sein


----------



## sciroccocindy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Cobrastyle - Teddybears


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (sciroccocindy)*

Fiend - Coal Chamber


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (RunDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RunDub* »_Black Sabbath - "Children of the Grave"

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Tortoise-Crest
I think Tortoise may be becoming my new favorite band.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Framing Hanley - All in Your Hands


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Mogwai-Thank You Space Expert


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

No One's There - Korn


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Boston - Foreplay


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Tortoise-Almost Always is Nearly Enough


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

jailbreak-agnostic front


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (loud wagen)*

Isis-Grinning Mouths


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

NIN - Hurt


----------



## tristessa (Sep 25, 2003)

NoMeansNo - Hello/Goodbye


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (tristessa)*

Nymphetamine - Cradle Of Filth


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*FV-QR*

D'espairsRay - Paradox 5 
Anyone else ever heard of these guys? I just stumbled across them tonight. Freaking awesome.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fX8CmkckrVE


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

Deadmau 5. have not picked a song yet though.


----------



## Patter$on (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Mike Jones- My 6 4


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (IM16Vlvn)*

Yakuza-Plecostomus


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Hollywood Undead- My Black dahlia


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Sandy Stewart: Saddest Victory 


_Modified by Nataku at 6:22 PM 10-19-2009_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Something Asian that I can't understand any of the words to, but it's got a good beat...Not!.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Something Asian that I can't understand any of the words to, but it's got a good beat...Not!.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*

I'm sorry but it sounds like someone pulling a live cat through an automatic chicken plucker.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_I'm sorry but it sounds like someone pulling a live cat through an automatic chicken plucker.
















Opeth-In Mist She Was Standing


----------



## R0B0C0P (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (twardnw)*

New Converge is epic


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Opeth-In Mist She Was Standing


you chris to you like porcupine tree?


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Shakira - She Wolf. I've had it stuck in my head for about 3 days now.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (jrgrinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrgrinder* »_

you chris to you like porcupine tree?

I've listened to them a few times, they're pretty good, they just don't do anything for me.

Right now:
Captain Beyond-Dancing Madly Backwards (On a Sea of Air)


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

^^ Good stuff! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I love their whole first album (gotta love that cool 3D image on the front of the original LP cover), as well as the majority of their second "Sufficiently Breathless".
Have you ever heard of a band called Sir Lord Baltimore? If not, definitely check them out. Great early 70's hard/heavy rock.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_^^ Good stuff! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I love their whole first album (gotta love that cool 3D image on the front of the original LP cover), as well as the majority of their second "Sufficiently Breathless".
Have you ever heard of a band called Sir Lord Baltimore? If not, definitely check them out. Great early 70's hard/heavy rock. 

That was the first listen for me, for a listening club I'm taking part in on a music forum I frequent. It was pretty good, I heard a lot of different styles/influences. But I don't know how much I'll really want to listen again.
I will check out the Sir Lord Baltimore though.


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

ah i see. steve wilson from p tree produced the one opeth album just why iwas asking http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Deadmau 5 - Not Exactly


----------



## R0B0C0P (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

These arms are snakes - drinking from the necks of the ones you love


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (R0B0C0P)*

http://www.shutupwomangetonmyhorse.com/


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Lifeforce: Second Chances


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

At the Drive-In-Non-Zero Possibility


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

King Crimson-Starless and Bible Black


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Spinning my newest vinyl acquisition:
West Coast Pop Art Experimental Band - Vol 3: A Child's Guide to Good and Evil


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Yes-The Revealing Science of God (Dance of the Dawn)


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Sniff 'N the Tears - Drivers Seat


----------



## R0B0C0P (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Fugazi - Five Corporations


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

Louis Armstrong - Stardust

...nothing like dancing in the kitchen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20th#0000 (Feb 24, 2007)

Anyone like Orange 9mm? My fav by them is Touching Skies.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (20th#0000)*

Bowling for Soup - Almost


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Ive recently been on a Compton binge- Tha CPT baby!
Been listening to NWA, Eazy-E, Dr Dre, and Ice Cube








Eazy duz it!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Ludicra - Dead city


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Tortoise-Monica


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

One More Time - Korn


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

UFO - Rock Bottom


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Lords Of Acid - Stripper


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Soundgarden - Like Suicide


----------



## R0B0C0P (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Crystal Castles
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## MarsRedScirocco16v (Sep 3, 2009)

Led Zeppelin- Rock and Roll


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (MarsRedScirocco16v)*

The Archies - Waldo P. Emerson Jones


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Crystal Castles is the isht!
listening to some Deadmau5 - the daft punk harder better faster stronger remix


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

Beck - Lost Cause


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

moe. - Moth (live)


----------



## Pablo_san2 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (CodeMan)*

MGMT Time to Pretend!
Scirocco cruising music!! xD
PS: Code, what's your rocs name?


_Modified by Pablo_san2 at 5:13 PM 10-30-2009_


----------



## MarsRedScirocco16v (Sep 3, 2009)

Elvis Presley- Mean Woman Blues


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (MarsRedScirocco16v)*

Between the Buried and Me-Disease, Injury, Madness


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (Pablo_san2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pablo_san2* »_
PS: Code, what's your rocs name?


Hannelore. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R0B0C0P (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: (CodeMan)*

haha yeah they are








Genghis Tron - Board up the house


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (CodeMan)*

Hollywood Undead - Pain


----------



## Pablo_san2 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (CodeMan)*

HAHA! Ive named mine Bruce...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Pablo_san2)*

Refused-Worthless is the Freedom Bought...


----------



## MarsRedScirocco16v (Sep 3, 2009)

Women- Def Leppard


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Mackenzie ft Jessy - Falling in love


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Godspeed You! Black Emperor - 09-15-00 (Part 1)


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Three Days Grace - Home


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Knee Deep - Job For A Cowboy


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

Muse - Knights of Cydonia


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Journey - Don't Stop Believin'


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Medeski Scofield Martin & Wood - In case the world changes its mind


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

Slayer-Expendable Youth


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Mudvayne - Determined


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Mudvayne - Determined

That's a pretty intense tune. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Unearth - Sanctity of Brothers


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

AC/DC - Kicked In The Teeth


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Yakuza-Plecostomus


----------



## german performance (Sep 5, 2004)

Morrissey / Swords


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (german performance)*

Godspeed You! Black Emperor-Blaise Bailey Finnegan III


----------



## 65cruiser (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Lately for some reason...
Rick Ross - Usual Suspects


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (CodeMan)*

Mindless Self Indulgence - Molly


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Smashing Pumpkins-Luna


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Fatboy Slim - Gangster trippin


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Front Line Assembly - Vigilante


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

cloud cult- advice from the happy hipopotamus


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Numb - Linkin Park


----------



## Pablo_san2 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

Weapon of Choice


----------



## mozcar78 (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: (Pablo_san2)*

crystal castles- vanished.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (mozcar78)*

The Human Abstract - Channel Detritus


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (CodeMan)*









playlist for my radio show tonight at 10!

albright.edu/wxac
Listen in!!!!!!!


----------



## Patter$on (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Gorillaz-5/4


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (IM16Vlvn)*

Squarepusher-Mutilation Colony


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Yngwie Malmsteen - Magic and Mayhem (Instrumental)


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Lostprophets - Last Train Home


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Fugazi-Promises


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Sloppy Seconds- Blackmail


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1nsanevwfreak)*

Burnt by the Sun-The Boston Tea Bag Party


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

VNV Nation - Electronaut


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Banana Stickers - Dethklok


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

nada surf- let go


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (woody16v)*

U96 - I wanna be a Kennedy


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Change Your Mind - The Killers
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the synthesizer!!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

Haste- Off Parting Sound


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Haste- Off Parting Sound

Sent you a friend request on last.fm. I'm finally starting to use it more.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

Sonne - Rammstein


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

Norma Jean-Organized Beyond Recognition


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Phoenix - 1901
Damn you Cadillac commercials!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Tantric - Hey Now


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Faith No More - Easy


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Spinning my newest acquisition: 
Hawkwind: In Search of Space


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Isis-The Beginning and The End


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Tool - Jambi


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Faith No More - Easy

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Faith No More - Edge of the World


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

Coheed and Cambria - The Suffering


----------



## PetrolHead951 (Nov 19, 2009)

Ram Jam - Black Betty


----------



## techfx (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (PetrolHead951)*

Process for Enigma (Band I joined in september)
Also,
Samel : Above.


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (techfx)*

*Within the Ruins - Tractor Pull*


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Fansong - Dethklok


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Dimmu Borgir : Cataclysm Children


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Between the Buried and Me - Ants of the Sky
Technical hardcore + B3 organ = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Dropkick Murphys - I'm Shipping Up To Boston


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_Between the Buried and Me - Ants of the Sky
Technical hardcore + B3 organ = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hopesfall-Escape Pod for Intangibles


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Framing Hanley - All in Your Hands


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Tortoise- Flyrod


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

A high compression 290 V8 through straight pipe and glasspacks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hardrocco (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Jimi Hendrix - Purple Haze


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (hardrocco)*

Katatonia	Nephilim	Night Is the New Day	
Regular Music	10:59	Devourment	Molesting the Decapitated	Molesting the Decapitated	
Regular Music	10:55	Disgorge	Sodomize the Bleeding	She Lay Gutted	
Regular Music	10:50	Flesh Consumed	Schizophrenic Slaughter Frenzy	Mutilate, Eviscerate, Decapitate	
Regular Music	10:48	Behemoth	Shemhamforash	Evangelion	
Regular Music	10:40	Order of the Ebon Hand	To Gremory	XV: The Devil	
Regular Music	10:30	Obscura	Infinite Rotation	Cosmogenesis	
Regular Music	10:28	Unexpect	Chromatic Chimera	In A Flesh Aquarium	
Regular Music	10:18	Manowar	Sting of the Bumblebee	Kings of Metal	
Regular Music	10:11	Stratovarius	Find Your Own Voice	Elements Pt. 1	
Regular Music	10:07	Children of Bodom	Every Time I Die	Follow the Reaper	
Regular Music	9:57	Lifelover	Lethargy	Dekadens	
Regular Music	9:51	Amesoeurs	Heurt	Amesoeurs	
Regular Music	9:48	Peste Noire	La Mesniee Mordrissoire	Ballade ****re lo Anemi Francor	
Regular Music	9:41	Immortal	All Shall Fall	All Shall Fall	
Regular Music	9:27	Gorgoroth	Rebirth	Quantos Possunt ad Satanitatem Trahunt	
Regular Music	9:24	Marduk	This Fleshly Void	Wormwood	
Regular Music	9:18	Revocation	Dismantle the Dictator	Existence is Futile	
Regular Music	9:14	Obituary	List of Dead	Darkest Day	
Regular Music	9:14	Blood Duster	SixSixSixteen	Blood Duster	
Regular Music	9:06	Putrid Pile	House of Dementia	Involuntary Suicide	
Regular Music	9:04	Devourment	Unleash the Carnivores	Unleash the Carnivore	
alexk


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

Regular Music	Wodensthrone	Leódum On Lande	Loss	11:56 PM
Regular Music	Slough Feg	Hunchback of Notre Doom	Ape Uprising	11:51 PM
Regular Music	Village of Dead Roads	Desolation Will Destroy You	Chemical Restraint	11:46 PM
Regular Music	Slayer	Public Display of Dismemberment	World Painted Blood	11:45 PM
Regular Music	White Wizzard	High Speed G.T.O.	High Speed G.T.O.	11:35 PM
Requested	Electric Wizard	Saturnine	Witchcult Today	11:25 PM
Regular Music	Paradise Lost	Frailty	Faith Divides Us, Death Unites Us	11:16 PM
Regular Music	Insomnium	Down With the Sun	Across the Dark	11:12 PM
Regular Music	Insomnium	Equivalence	Across the Dark	11:09 PM


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

Faith No More-From Out of Nowhere


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

that stuff usually has me in stitches
i'm like 'r they really making that sound ??'
sounds like the cheerios monster swallowed the mike
i can do that & not go there btw


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

Black Sabbath - Iron man


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

The Turtles - You Baby


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Noam - Code Lyoko.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Conscious Sizzla


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (-camber)*

Led Zeppelin - In My Time of Dying
Lord won't you make it my dyin' dyin' dyin'....... *cough*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_that stuff usually has me in stitches
i'm like 'r they really making that sound ??'
sounds like the cheerios monster swallowed the mike
i can do that & not go there btw

What is this of which you speak?








Slayer-Blood Red


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Beastie Boys-Root Down


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

Kim Robertson - Bell of Paris


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Fun Factory - Take Your Chance.


----------



## vdubfixer (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nq6LXOPIKY
dj vollgas


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubfixer)*

Last 4 from iTunes:
Freedom of Choice - Devo
Dog Faced Boy - Motorhead
Goodbye Pork Pie Hat - Charles Mingus
Mr Moustache - Nirvana


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*

Yo La Tengo-Pass the Hatchet, I Think I'm Goodkind


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Puddle Of Mudd - Blurry


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

7 Angels 7 Plagues-A Farewell To a Perfect Score


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Coheed and Cambria - The suffering


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

Void of Sympathy - The Agonist


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Mudvayne - Choices
some good 'motivational' music to get me in the mood to write website code this morning


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Mega Nrg Man - Burning Desire.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Tea Leaf Green - If it wasn't for the money


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Pantera - Mouth For War


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Rolling Stones - Waiting on a friend


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

Opeth-Black Rose Immortal


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Pixies - Velouria


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Voltaire - Happy Birthday (My Olde Friend)


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Jimi Hendrix - Hear my train a comin'


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Def Leppard - Promises


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Pearl Jam - State of Love and Trust


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

I Mother Earth - When did you get back from Mars?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Emery - Walls


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Faithless - Insomnia


----------



## Pablo_san2 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Hyperlink by Eiffel 65


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

^You feelin' ok?
Incubus - Favorite Things


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

The Reward is Cheese - Deadmau5


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Def Leppard - Rock Brigade


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Radiohead-Sulk


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The White Stripes - Offend in Every Way


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Pantera - Psycho Holiday


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Stevie Ray Vaughan and Double Trouble - Texas Flood


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

System of a Down - Toxicity


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

Strife-Grey


----------



## slappyjackson (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (twardnw)*

Slightly Stoopid, "Chronichitis"


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (slappyjackson)*

Jimmy Cliff - You can get it if you really want


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (CodeMan)*

Radiohead-Faust Arp


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (Chris16vRocco)*

Most Precious Blood-Mad as the March Hare


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (Chris16vRocco)*

Night on Bald Mountain


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The Killers-Confession of a King


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Radiohead-House of Cards


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Baracuda - Ass Up
Gotta leave it to the Germans to make a bangin club song
Also been listening to some Dj Semih- also German XD


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Granitethewolf)*

Pandora on my new iPhone......on our juke box(plugs right in..)
currently...
Bare naked Ladies....Wish I had a million dollars...


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*

Tragically Hip...Wheat kings


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*

Foo Fighters....Everlong(live)


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*

Tom Petty.....Mary Jane's last dance


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*

Demic's...NYC


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*

Camarilo Brillo...Frank Zappa


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*

Jimi hendrix....and the wind cries Mary...


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*

Carolina hard core exctasy..........Frank Zappa and Captain Beefheart(live)


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*

King Crimson....21st century Scitzoid man(wrong spelling I'm sure)


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*

Bare Naked Ladies....bank Job(live in Michigan)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oKkdqTjk2A
owned.........








couldn't find the live version....you get the idea


_Modified by northsurveyor at 12:28 AM 12-9-2009_


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*

Machine Head - Bite the bullet


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

Fugazi-Promises


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

nyabingi!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (-camber)*

Seether - Broken


----------



## Pablo_san2 (Oct 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

This is halloween by Marilyn Manson
song over
Bubble by Eiffel 65


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Pablo_san2)*

motels - only the lonely


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

the cure - burn


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

*Gwen Stacy* - The Life I Know


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VolksAddict)*

Slipknot - Dead memories


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

staind - outside


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

Joy Division-New Dawn Fades


----------



## 531sb2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (twardnw)*

The Sisterhood - Finland Red, Egypt White


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (531sb2)*

Snapcase-Killing Yourself to Live


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*

Slipknot - Vendetta


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Yes-The Revealing Science of God


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Liquid feat. Silvy - Turn the tide


----------



## spike072192 (Oct 2, 2009)

bleeding is a luxury - atreyu


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (spike072192)*

Isis-False Light


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

MGMT - Kids


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*

Holy Diver - Killswitch Engage


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

My best wishes go out to James Dio as he's battling cancer at the moment http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Dimmu Borgir - Blood Hunger Doctrine


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Rise Against - The Approaching Curve


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Derreck Simons - Station to Station ( Initial - D Soundtrack )


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Icepick - Tomorrow Is Not A Promise


----------



## 531sb2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (twardnw)*

Herms Niel - Erika


_Modified by 531sb2 at 1:07 AM 12-17-2009_


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (531sb2)*

Undead - Hollywood Undead


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Job For A Cowboy - Suspended by the Throat


----------



## R0B0C0P (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

the blood brothers - Live at the apocalypse cabaret


----------



## BILLY 1966 (Nov 24, 2006)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs Rich


----------



## rocco 4.5 (Feb 19, 2006)

Iced Earth


----------



## 531sb2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (twardnw)*

Thomas Dolby - I Love You Goodbye


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Ministry - Jesus built my Hot Rod


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2Ld4YXlyGk


----------



## germanthunder81 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (prom king)*

Anything Les Claypool


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

''They can't take that away from me'' Billie holliday


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (badpenny)*

Portishead - Pedestal


----------



## VeeDubNoob16V (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: (CodeMan)*

Whitechapel


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (VeeDubNoob16V)*

Skeletonwitch - Fire from the sky


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (CodeMan)*

Refused-Coup D'Etat


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Silversun Pickups - Panic switch


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (germanthunder81)*

Crash Test Dummies - Mmm mmm mmm mmm


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (germanthunder81)*

Double Vision - Alone again or


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Tuesday's Gone


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Pink Floyd - Wish you were here


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

pixies - river Euphrates 
1950 rms all 8 ohms gives me 3 db headroom








i can hear the highs in my ears shut off


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

pixies - cactus


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

pixie - vamos


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

pixie - brick is red


----------



## hardrocco (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

Period correct for my 75 - American Woman - the Guess Who!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (germanthunder81)*

Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Heads will roll


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

"Thirteen" by Frank Zappa. I have to play it live in a couple of days and it was really friggin' hard to learn how to play. I must have listened to it fifty times today!
It's in the 13/8 time signature....counted like this: 1-2-1-2-3, 1, 2, 3, 4


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Christmas music...


----------



## tristessa (Sep 25, 2003)

Flower Travellin' Band - Satori Pt. 4


----------



## 531sb2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (twardnw)*

OFF (Sven Väth) - Electrica Salsa


----------



## RoccoWolf (Dec 26, 2009)

The Fantasy - 30 seconds to mars
then it changed to
Cute Is What We Aim For - Moan

Yeah im into "chick" music http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (RoccoWolf)*

Cave In-Halo of Flies


----------



## R0B0C0P (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (Chris16vRocco)*

/\ awesome /\
Faraquet - Cut Self Not


----------



## DigiFaNt (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (R0B0C0P)*

:::WARNING STEROtype:::
Ram stein all day.... german love songs for the soul. lol


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (DigiFaNt)*

*Within The Ruins - Cash her In*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (84iroc)*

Supermachiner-Diamond Bullet


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (Chris16vRocco)*

Apollo Four Forty - Stop the rock


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (Iroczgirl)*

Refused-Tannhaüser/Derivè


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Refused-Tannhaüser/Derivè


what an excellent choice!!!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (woody16v)*

James Gang - Funk 49


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

alot of secret&whisper lately


----------



## Thrasher (Jul 18, 2003)

As of late... Flotsam and Jetsam - No Place For Disgrace


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Thrasher)*

Massacre - The Berzerker


----------



## R0B0C0P (Apr 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpGp-22t0lU


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (R0B0C0P)*

Portisheads "third". got the box set on vinyl, and it came with a "P" shaped 1gig memory stick with all the songs on mp3 and a stack of music videos.








good stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 11:24 AM 12-30-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Thrall-Mommy and Daddy Were Alien Gods


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Alice In Chains - Angry chair


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Converge-Dark Horse


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Eric Johnson - Cliffs of Dover


----------



## lovinmaracco91 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (twardnw)*

Deltron 3030 
Aesop rock
DUBSTEP
jedi mind tricks
TOOL
cyprus hill
crystal method
dj shadow
E&a
stuff like thaaat


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (lovinmaracco91)*

Old Man Gloom-Valhalla


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (Chris16vRocco)*

B.R.A.I.N.D.E.A.D. - The Berzerker


----------



## Thrasher (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (0dd_j0b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *0dd_j0b* »_B.R.A.I.N.D.E.A.D. - The Berzerker

It's too bad these guys aren't as sick live as they were years ago


----------



## R0B0C0P (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (Thrasher)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CGZCNpvgYk
Back when Dillinger was the bees knees


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Survivor - Eye Of The Tiger


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Dr Dre - Forgot about Dre


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

so i got on some audio forums & calculated the natural resonances of my sound room
i found lots of calculators, one of them plots the overlapping resonances & octaves over eachother for what it sounds like
as far as bass & all effective resonance is concerned, i'm ultra lucky with rock solid resonances in a poured concrete basement http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
made three helmholtz resonators out of some old 15" 4way home speakers i was gonna chuck
& tuned them to cancel 25hz, 50hz, 75 hz
75hz is floor to ceiling @ 7.6'
25hz is wall to wall width @ 22.6'
50hz is one octave up from 25 hz, where it WILL ring
the 38.6' length rings @ 14.6 hz, which my acoustic consultant said shouldn't matter
tuned the ring time/efficiency/bandwidth by stuffing small rags in one @ a time
& whola i have the best sounding sub i've ever heard










_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 7:22 PM 1-6-2010_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

Tortoise-Yinxianghechengqi


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Ego Likeness - Wayfaring Stranger


----------



## wikdslo (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Holmes on Homes - Window Pain...
Oh wait. You wanted to know what I was listening to?
Uhh...
The audio track that accompanies the video track from Holmes on Homes - Window Pain...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wikdslo)*

Korn - A.d.i.d.a.s.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Botch-To Our Friends in the Great White North


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Throught The Fire and the Flames - Dragonforce


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

Tortoise-In Sarah, Mencken, Christ and Beethoven There Were Women and Men


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Eminem - Mosh


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

D'espairsRay - <untranslated>


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (kerensky)*

The Black Crowes - Seeing Things


----------



## R0B0C0P (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: (CodeMan)*

Sunny Day Real Estate - Pillars


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (R0B0C0P)*

Slipknot - Dead memories


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Tree Of Freedom - Heaven Shall Burn


----------



## mclarenf1l (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

Muse- Anything and Everything
Diefenbach- set&drift
Check it out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mclarenf1l)*

Beastie Boys-Intergalactic


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Disturbed - Down with the sickness


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Omar Rodriguez-Lopez - Mexico


----------



## R0B0C0P (Apr 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*

cave in - innuendo and out the other


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Weezer - Jonas


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Primus-Eleven


----------



## techfx (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Going to the studio in Los Alamitos CA tomorrow to record some metal.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (techfx)*

Grant Green - Ain't it funky now!


----------



## R0B0C0P (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

cursive - butcher the song


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Jethro Tull - Play in Time


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Haste-Off Parting Sound


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

The Mothers of Invention: Who Are The Brain Police


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Muse - Uprising


----------



## 531sb2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (twardnw)*

Florrie Forde - Oh Oh Antonio
From: The Monocled Mutineer


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (531sb2)*

Foghat....Slow Ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (northsurveyor)*

RIP.....
Mick Green...1944-2010


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (northsurveyor)*

Waw...I had no idea


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (Iroczgirl)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-Z2GHgS2R0


_Modified by northsurveyor at 8:11 AM 1-12-2010_


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (northsurveyor)*

Morphine - Bo's Veranda


----------



## 531sb2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (twardnw)*

Ministry - Quick Fix
"I don't claim my motives are 100% humane"
...smash the control machine"


----------



## Cornerfreak (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (531sb2)*

In the Presence of Enemies <live> - Dream Theater


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (Cornerfreak)*

Botch-Man the Ramparts


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Had to listen to this whole song today at the Post Office. Worse....Cover.....Ever......
The version I hear seemed like it went on for well over 4 minutes, though. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3b_Qq3GYmY


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

The Supremes - Where did Our Love Go


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Metallica - Fade to black


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

New Rammstein Album


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

System of a Down - A.D.D.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Proud Mary


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Talking Heads-Crosseyed and Painless


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Faith No More - What a day


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (R0B0C0P)*

The Clement Peerens Explosition - Foorwijf


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Tortoise-Unknown


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *0dd_j0b* »_New Rammstein Album









I know, I've had it for a while now...just too bad, is it me or do they get 'softer' with every new album?
Been doing a lot of Megaherz and Eisbrecher instead...


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Nickel Creek - Best of luck


----------



## R0B0C0P (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

No Knife - Academy Flight Song

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (R0B0C0P)*

Coalesce-Wild Ox Moan


----------



## R0B0C0P (Apr 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-PmQ3dFQvs
LOL!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (R0B0C0P)*

Yes-The Fish


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Kenny Rogers - The Gambler


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

The Mars Volta-With Twilight as My Guide


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Goodnight Travel Well - The Killers


----------



## spike072192 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

cowboys from hell - pantera
R.I.P. DIME


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (twardnw)*

Robert Johnson, way old-timey blues
(and a nostalgic listen to 'Some Like It Hot' by Powerstation.) <--- still rocks btw.

berk


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Bon Jovi - Have A Nice Day


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Flobots - Handlebars


----------



## terboh (Nov 20, 2009)

Silversun Pickups- Panic Switch


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Deftones - Change (In The House Of Flies)


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Muse - Resistance


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Sahlene - The little voice


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Falcor)*

Warren Zevon - Back in the high life again


----------



## alkhall (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

chillin to Ira Marlowe - Lucky but then scrolled back on this thread to see someone list Primus, now I can't stop listening to Tommy the cat....
Primus sucks!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (alkhall)*

Converge-The High Cost of Playing God


----------



## R0B0C0P (Apr 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Explosions in the Sky - Time Stops


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Silversun Pickups - Well thought out Twinkles


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Christian Scott - Rejection


----------



## R0B0C0P (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

Converge - Bitter and then Some


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (R0B0C0P)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R0B0C0P* »_Converge - Bitter and then Some

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Tortoise-Crest


----------



## Patter$on (Jun 29, 2008)

La Coka Nostra-Brujeria


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (IM16Vlvn)*

Beastie Boys-Car Thief


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Tequila Sunrise.....who else but the Eagles.


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*

Ventura Highway.......America http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R0B0C0P (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*

Hah yeah Converge Rocks
No Knife - Minus One


----------



## kennwal (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: (R0B0C0P)*

the editors papillion


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (kennwal)*

A Milli - Lil Wayne
Spit - Sepultura


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

My 2-year-old playing her kazoo.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (CodeMan)*

A Place For My Head - Linkin Park


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

New SLAYER!!


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (81type53)*

Ich Tu Dir Weh - Rammtein
new album kicks ass.


----------



## R0B0C0P (Apr 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Built to Spill - Sidewalk


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (R0B0C0P)*

Miles Davis - Autumn Leaves


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Tantric - Live Your Life


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Trivium - Pull harder on the strings of your martyr


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

@ home: Wings of the Luftwaffe- Military Channel
in the car this morning (and again in about 45minutes): Osaka Popstar CD- Osaka Popstar and the American Legends of Punk (been on random repeat for weeks now)


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Tantric - Hero


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Otep - Confrontation


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Chevelle - Grab Thy Hand


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

The Beau Brummels - Just a Little


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Drowning Pool - I Am


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Dethklok - Bloodrocuted


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Staind - Paper Jesus


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Black Sabbath - War pigs


----------



## panheadjdhess (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

old school hardcore.
earth crisis - destroy the machines


----------



## techfx (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (panheadjdhess)*


_Quote, originally posted by *panheadjdhess* »_old school hardcore.
earth crisis - destroy the machines
 xxx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (techfx)*

Metallica - The unforgiven III


----------



## AspenelsRocco16v (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

"Wake Up" by Arcade Fire


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (AspenelsRocco16v)*

human nature - Michael Jackson
...yeah, thats right.


----------



## AspenelsRocco16v (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*

"Touch Me I'm Going to Scream Pt. 1" by My Morning Jacket


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (AspenelsRocco16v)*

The fireworks outside my window celebrating the new year.


----------



## techfx (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_The fireworks outside my window celebrating the new year.

That sketched me out a little yesterday pulling out the gas tank.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (techfx)*

Morphine - Souvenir


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

Comus-Drip Drip


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

Dragula - Rob Zombie


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Mashed Potatoes and Gravy - The Ventures


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*

Talking Heads-Crosseyed and Painless


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Homeworld (The Ladder) by Yes


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Protest the Hero - Blindfolds aside


----------



## R0B0C0P (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

The Mars Volta - Take the Veil Cerpin Taxt


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (R0B0C0P)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R0B0C0P* »_The Mars Volta - Take the Veil Cerpin Taxt









Great one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Probably my favorite song of theirs.


----------



## R0B0C0P (Apr 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*

The Unicorns - Les Os

_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Great one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Probably my favorite song of theirs.


That whole cd is amazing hah


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (R0B0C0P)*

Herbie Hancock - The sorcerer


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Avenged Sevenfold - A Little Piece Of Heaven


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

a sound of a wall clock ticking down towards 5:30


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Survivor - Is This Love


----------



## hardrocco (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

The Guess Who - No Time Left For You


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Stevie Ray Vaughan and Double Trouble - Texas Flood


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

Nn One Wins - The Berzerker


----------



## apexT (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

Muse - space dementia
Minus the bear- el torrente


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Ronald Jenkees - Derty
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwTvuffpOh4


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

The Rock & Roll Dubble Bubble Trading Card Company Of Philadelphia 1941: Bubble Gum Music
What a band name, eh?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Don Caballero-World Class Listening Problem


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Atmosphere - Yesterday


----------



## R0B0C0P (Apr 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Built to Spill - Time Trap


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (R0B0C0P)*

Yang-Manchild


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Jacob Matthew)*

Darius Rucker - Don't think I don't think about it


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsGGPVjvGMg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbuSdXKtJX4


_Modified by -camber at 9:58 PM 2-26-2010_


----------



## 87REDROCC (Nov 21, 2009)

made a station on pandora called strip club.... great choice on a friday night!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (87REDROCC)*

UFO - Mystery Train


----------



## Patter$on (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Gorillaz Rehash


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (IM16Vlvn)*

Godspeed You! Black Emperor-Mother****er=Redeemer


----------



## spike072192 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

46 and 2 by tool


----------



## macsvr6 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (twardnw)*

BBC streaming RADIO 1 w/Jo Whiley... gotta love technology... just like being back in the UK


----------



## fiatsNdubsguy (Jun 9, 2007)

silence..... finally


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (macsvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *macsvr6* »_BBC streaming RADIO 1 w/Jo Whiley... gotta love technology... just like being back in the UK









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The Primitives: Crash


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (Nataku)*

Converge-Drop Out


----------



## panheadjdhess (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (Chris16vRocco)*

glassjaw - kiss kiss bang bang


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (panheadjdhess)*

Converge-For You/Antithesis


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
F*ck Tom Waits.


----------



## killercoconuts (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*

The only band that I think sounds better live than on a studio recording.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
Gogol Bordello


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (killercoconuts)*

Korn - Chi


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

The Greyboy Allstars - Turnip's big move


----------



## techfx (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

Death - Symbollic


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (techfx)*

Sisters of Mercy - 1959


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (-camber)*

The Dillinger Escape Plan - Destro's secret


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Dave Matthews Band - Too Much


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

The postal service - Such great heights


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Kutless - Legacy


----------



## nuctech (Nov 3, 2009)

the ego has landed-robbie williams


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ZZ Top - Sharp Dresses Man


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Faith No More - RV


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

Godspeed You! Black Emperor-Static: Terrible Canyons of Static/Atomic Clock/Chart#3/World Police and Friendly Fire/...The Buildings They Are Sleeping Now


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Psychostick - Two ton paperweight


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

Most Precious Blood-Driving Angry


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Led Zeppelin.. all day long


----------



## R0B0C0P (Apr 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Refused - The shape of punk to come


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (-camber)*

Sonne - Rammstein


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

Jerry Cantrell - My song


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Metallica - The Unforgiven


----------



## terboh (Nov 20, 2009)

One By One All Day- The Shins


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (terboh)*

Thrall-Mommy and Daddy Were Alien Gods


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Ludacris has been burning up my playlists recently...that and Trick Daddy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YELXw5ABpcs


_Modified by -camber at 8:42 PM 3-6-2010_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (-camber)*

Eric Johnson - Cliffs of Dover


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Converge-Damages


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Two Weeks - All That Remains


----------



## mk1dubbn (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (Iroczgirl)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihCV9kysRsc


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (mk1dubbn)*

Lyle Lovett - Friend of the devil


----------



## R0B0C0P (Apr 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Rye Coalition - vacations


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (R0B0C0P)*

The Jungle Book Mix Tape Series 

*1996*
DJ 3D
Casper
Danny the Wildchild
Dr. Groo
Phantom 45
Snuggles


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

The Mars Volta-Askepios


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Faith No More-Star A.D.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Radiohead-Let Down


----------



## mk1dubbn (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (twardnw)*

ANGEL OF DEATH.Slayer.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (mk1dubbn)*

Passion Pit - Little Secrets


----------



## vwkid_Zach (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (Jacob Matthew)*

Hatebreed- I will be heard
I'm trying to forget about all the water I just shop-vacced from the Rocco from the damn monsoon we just had







. In an overall good mood though














. Waiting to get some parts from AutohausAZ on Tuesday. I bought quite a bit actually and spent under $100. Timing belt, belt tensioner, tensioner tool, valve cover gasket set, upper intake manifold gasket, dipstick funnel, hood rod clip, and shifter bushing kit. I gots some work to do.... Wish I had that Bentley...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (Jacob Matthew)*

Roxette - Joyride


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (Iroczgirl)*

Irepress-Adelugé


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (Iroczgirl)*

ELO - Mr. Bluesky


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (tmechanic)*

yellow tango - autumn sweater


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (EL DRIFTO)*

Neros - Final Recall


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (tmechanic)*

Morphine - Miles Davis' Funeral


----------



## BILLY 1966 (Nov 24, 2006)

Lexicon Devil, Germs


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (BILLY 1966)*

John Scofield - Boozer


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: (CodeMan)*

Braille & S1 - Broken Heart http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (terboh)*

The Prodigy - Invaders must die


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Meshuggah-Sickening
I'm trapped in a whirlwind of odd time signatures and polyrhythms....and I like it.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Johnny Clueless - All the Way


----------



## mk1dubbn (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Scirocco Forum - What are you listening to? (twardnw)*


----------



## R0B0C0P (Apr 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Medications - Safe and Sorry


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (R0B0C0P)*

Squarepusher-Kill Robok


----------



## techfx (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Meshuggah-Sickening
I'm trapped in a whirlwind of odd time signatures and polyrhythms....and I like it.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Joe Satriani - Crushing Day


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

pennywise - unknown road


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

Protest the Hero - Divinity within
pic w/ ownage










_Modified by CodeMan at 10:30 AM 3-23-2010_


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

Deftones - Digital Bath


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (8716vrocco)*

Canned Heat - Amphetamine Annie


----------



## killercoconuts (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

YILA featuring Scroobius Pip- Astronaut.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...ex=12


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (killercoconuts)*

Botch-Dead For a Minute


----------



## tristessa (Sep 25, 2003)

The Last In Line - Dio


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

Six-All That Remains


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

Paul Simon - The teacher


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*









the ocean......just north of Daytona Beach.....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (northsurveyor)*

Poison the Well-Nerdy


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

The Bad Plus - Prehensile Dream


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

Aesop Rock - Big Bang


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

The Bad Plus - Karma Police


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

The Bad Plus - Tom Sawyer
These guys are really good.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

Ego Likeness- Wayfaring Stranger


----------



## crazyBUG (Feb 4, 2010)

electric light orchestra / Underoath /white stripes/ chiodos/ Pink Floyd

nice combo right?


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

No Way - Korn


----------



## Ska-Head (Mar 24, 2010)

Whole Lotta Love - Led Zeppelin


----------



## killercoconuts (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: (Ska-Head)*

Rainy nasty day out soooo....
Tom Waits- Dead and Lovely.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (killercoconuts)*

Converge-Love as Arson


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

A bad rocker arm noise. Darn thing just keeps on truckin' though.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Medeski Martin and Wood - Whatever happened to Gus?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (CodeMan)*

Silversun Pickups - Well thought out twinkles


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Elvis costello- Write the book









Before that was Mudhoney- dont touch me im sick


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Muse - Exo-politics


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

afrika bambaataa/ soul sonic force
looking for the perfect beat


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VWsEatRice)*

too short 
the ghetto


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VWsEatRice)*

Beastie Boys-What Comes Around


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Boogie Down Productions
South Bronx


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VWsEatRice)*

Tony Toni Tone
Lets Get Down


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VWsEatRice)*

The Cancer Conspiracy-Broken Heartbeats Gathered and Rebroadcast


----------



## hardrocco (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Hand me down world - The Guess Who
Period correct music for my 75 and appropriate for my recent parts trading!


----------



## panheadjdhess (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (hardrocco)*

killswitch---the end of heartache http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (panheadjdhess)*

Tool - The pot


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

All Hope Is Gone - Slipknot


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Pantera - Planet Caravan


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Pantera - Planet Caravan

Dime's solo over the outro on that tune is one of his best, IMO.

In Flames - Drenched in Fear


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

Knight Sabers - AsuE Touchdown


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Dave Matthews Band - Dreams Of Our Fathers


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Soulive - Dig


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

Makaveli(2pac)
hail mary


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VWsEatRice)*

Eric B and Rakim
Paid In Full


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VWsEatRice)*

*Alice In Chains - Heaven Beside You*


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (84iroc)*

The Grateful Dead - West LA Fadeaway


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

Slayer-Blood Red


----------



## D.E (Sep 21, 2007)

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Green River.
But I guess I'm not part of the Scirocco forum.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

The Bravery - An honest mistake


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

The Postal Service-Natural Anthem


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

RUSH:La Villa Strangiato. Honoring the new tour which was announced today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *D.E* »_Creedence Clearwater Revival - Green River.
But I guess I'm not part of the Scirocco forum.









Love CCR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIcOSgTyOfE
Merle Haggard: Ramblin' Fever


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Nickle Creek - Eveline


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

channel live/krs one
mad ism


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VWsEatRice)*

Led Zeppelin - Boogie with Stu


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

*The Black Dahlia Murder - Everything Went Black*


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (84iroc)*

Tool - Jerk-Off (live)


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

Alice In Chains - Brush away


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Just for fun:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (veetarded)*

Or...wait for it...
http://www.changethethought.co...l-cum/


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (veetarded)*

John Hiatt - Cold river


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (CodeMan)*

Wu Tang Clan 
Protect Ya Neck (bloody version)


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (VWsEatRice)*

Kool Moe Dee 
How Ya Like Me Now


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (VWsEatRice)*

Pixies-Vamos


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

The Thrashmen - Surfin' bird


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_The Thrashmen - Surfin' bird


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (VWsEatRice)*

*As Blood Runs Black - Beneath The Surface*


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (84iroc)*

eric b and rakim
my melody


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

DMX - Fame


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Alizée - J'en ai marre


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

the wind.


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

kool g rap/ dj polo
ill street blues


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VWsEatRice)*

run dmc
jam master jay


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VWsEatRice)*

n.w.a.
express yourself


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VWsEatRice)*

Wolfmother - Joke and the Thief


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Mastodon-Sleeping Giant


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VWsEatRice)*

Martina McBride - I just call you mine


----------



## alexmpineda (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

(yawn..) nico touches the walls broken youth
up next dash berlin till the sky falls down


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (alexmpineda)*

Gnappy - Grease don't freeze


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

Ming Tea: "Daddy Wasn't There"


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*

Converge-Versus


----------



## alkhall (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Somewhere Gone. Exene's new cd. 
Just saw her play a show on sat at a record store in Oakland. Incredible!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (alkhall)*

As of now: Saga- On the Loose
the plan, AKA next:
1> Dio- Caught In the Middle
2> Fastway- Say What You Will
3> Motels- Mission of Mercy
4> Alan Parsons- I Don't Wanna Go Home
after that I dunno. My CD's are 30 miles away, but there's YouTube, I guess.
mebbe some UFO...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Eistreiber)*

oh and did I mention; I really miss the days when musicians were that.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Eistreiber)*

that would be UFO from the album "Mechanix" of course.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Eistreiber)*

and some South.
Men at Work- Down By the Sea
Sherbs- No Turning Back


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Eistreiber)*

...oh yeah, and one more thing while I'm here.
There's good and there's bad. We all know that.
You can be bad funked, which is a bad thing. But nothing is better than getting righteously good funked.
boom boom acka lacka lacka boom


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Eistreiber)*

Ever Be - Korn.
Reading my Eleven General orders of a Sentry.
86 days until I ship out to basic


----------



## RoccoRacer (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

I just changed my alarm last night to wake up to "The Distance" by Cake. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (RoccoRacer)*

busta rhymes
woo hah!! got u all in check


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VWsEatRice)*

The National - Brainy


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

Alice in Chains - Sickman


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

dr dre / ice cube
natural born killaz


----------



## germanthunder81 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (VWsEatRice)*

NEW COHEED ALBUM IT WILL BLOW YOUR MIND


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (germanthunder81)*

Framing Hanley - Built for Sin


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Eistreiber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eistreiber* »_that would be UFO from the album "Mechanix" of course.


I preferred Assault Attack.


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

The german hit single by Trio - Da Da Da.
Found out this song came out in 1982! Same year as my ol rocco


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Granitethewolf)*

Led Zeppelin - Whole lotta love from the BBC sessions


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

Lou Grant - Don't Stop the Music


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Curl Up and Die-God is in His Heaven, All is Right With the World


----------



## Maikki (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Kalmah: The Groan Of Wind http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Maikki)*

*Alice In Chains - Sea Of Sorrow*


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (84iroc)*

the beatnuts
off the books


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VWsEatRice)*

nas
hate me now


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Derek and The Dominos - Layla


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

grandmaster flash and the furious 5
white lines


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VWsEatRice)*

Led Zeppelin - The rain song


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

redman
time 4 sum aksion


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

311 - I'll Be Here Awhile


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

utfo
roxanne roxanne


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VWsEatRice)*

BJ Shea on KISW


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VWsEatRice)*

Phish - McGrupp And The Watchful Hosemasters, live


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

switching gears...
Cephalic Carnage - The omega point


----------



## techfx (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_switching gears...
Cephalic Carnage - The omega point

I know those guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (techfx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *techfx* »_
I know those guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Cool! I don't know them personally, but my neighbor Dave produced their album Anomalies. Cool guy with a sweet studio.
edit: The Black Dahlia Murder - Warborn


_Modified by CodeMan at 12:20 PM 4-22-2010_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

Godspeed You! Black Emperor-Storm


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Avishai Cohen - Smash


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

The Dillinger Escape Plan-Dead as History


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VWsEatRice)*

Ich Tu Dir Weh - Rammstein. reading up on rear brakes for the Scirocco.


----------



## Thrasher (Jul 18, 2003)

Flotsam and Jetsam - No Place For Disgrace


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Thrasher)*

Tsubokura Yuiko - Rock Me


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

The Human Abstract - Vela, together we await the storm


----------



## techfx (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_
Cool! I don't know them personally, but my neighbor Dave produced their album Anomalies. Cool guy with a sweet studio.
edit: The Black Dahlia Murder - Warborn

_Modified by CodeMan at 12:20 PM 4-22-2010_

That awesome! I think your neighbor Dave was considered for recording my former band's album (Cattle Decapitation - Karma Bloody Karma) before they went with Billy Anderson. Cephalic definitely talked him up.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (techfx)*

Beck-Youthless


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Incubus - Leech


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

techfx said:


> That awesome! I think your neighbor Dave was considered for recording my former band's album (Cattle Decapitation - Karma Bloody Karma) before they went with Billy Anderson. Cephalic definitely talked him up.


 Whoa, crazy. Small world. I just checked out your old band's wiki page, definitely seems like an original concept. 

for the record - Widespread Panic - Chilly water


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

RJD2 - _The Collossus_


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

mc lyte 
poor georgie 

lol, wheres the eye rolling icon


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Calvin Keys - Vertical Clearance


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Rev. Horton Heet - Bales of Cocaine


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Arms and Sleepers-Warm


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Mindless Self Indulgence - Shut me up


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

The Gathering - Analog Park


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Soundgarden - Pretty Noose


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Crash Test Dummies- Superman's Song


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Quasimoto - Put a Curse on You 

been on a hip-hop thing lately


----------



## Patter$on (Jun 29, 2008)

Rick James- Give it to me baby


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

The Air The I Breathe - All That Remains


----------



## mraudi (May 9, 2010)

Joe Bonamassa - I don't live anymore


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Candiria-Matter.Anti.Matter


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Max Coveri - Running in the 90's


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

The xx - Shelter


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Dave Weckl - Watch your step


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Grandmaster Flash - The Message


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Meantone - Rollerderby girls


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Bane-The Big Gun Down


----------



## Pablo_san2 (Oct 3, 2008)

Moving out of the dorms today

Piano Man by Billy Joel


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

This morning, in the parking lot at work, after several good 107.7 songs already, on the best spring day yet in Seattle:

Brimful of Asha - Cornerstone

Almost played hooky.


----------



## A2_DeLand (Feb 21, 2005)

What is Love? Baby don't hurt me..Don't hurt me...no more....DA DA DA DADA DADA DA DA YEA..HA 

Sorry Night at the Roxbury came on LOL


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

scrobbles
boots


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Praga Khan - The power of the flower


----------



## dacolino (Jun 1, 2002)

Deftones - Risk


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Metallica - Enter sandman


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

The fizz on my home made hard cider (appelwine to be exact)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Mr.Bungle-None Of Them Knew They Were Robots


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

The Rolling Stones - Let's spend the night together


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

Scirocko said:


> No one else likes to bob their head to some hip-hop?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rainbow with R.J.Dio off of a Live In Europe bootleg. RIP Dio.:super:


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

Motorhead.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Botch-I Wanna Be a Sex Symbol On My Own Terms


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Sakakibara Yoshikon - Here in the Dark


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

KoRn - Proud


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Ry Cooder - Duerme Negrita


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

The Band - I Shall Be Released


----------



## Pablo_san2 (Oct 3, 2008)

Drunken Lullabies by Flogging Molly


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Totimoshi-In Virgo


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Sirenia - Sister nightfall


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

MotorHead-snaggle tooth.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Cynic - Integral Birth


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Megaherz - Himmelfahrt


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Burnt by the Sun - Dow Jones and the Temple of Doom


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Vdub Audi Porsche! SICKKKKK jam reppin for german rides.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Otep - Self-made


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Coalesce-Counting Murders and Drinking Beer


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Every day I see my Dream!





Awesome vid!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Dave Matthews Band - #40


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Faith No More-Zombie Eaters


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Coalesce-Sometimes Selling Out is Waking Up


----------



## techfx (Oct 16, 2008)

Enslaved - Ruun


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Pat Benatar: Shadows of the Night


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

Pop Will Eat Itself - Radio P.W.E.I.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

At the Drive-In-198d


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Loggins & Messina - House at Pooh Corner


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

Keith Urban - You'll think of me


----------



## notrice (Jul 15, 2006)

Crystal Method - Vegas - the whole damn cd!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

At the Drive-In - Chanbara


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Retina - Despised Icon.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Skinny Puppy - Rodent


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Squarepusher-Go! Spastic


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

B.B. King - The Thrill Is Gone


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Heads will roll


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Metallica - Sweet Amber


----------



## GoatxLad (Oct 18, 2005)

Onyx- bacdafucup


----------



## Thrasher (Jul 18, 2003)

Krokus - The Definitive Collection


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Joe Satriani - Attack


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Nirvana - School


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Depeche Mode - Sweetest perfection


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

Descendents - Nothing With You


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Alice in Chains - Down in a hole


----------



## Vamped (Jan 2, 2003)

Planet Claire, B-52's!


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Symphony X - Evolution (the grand design)


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Muse - Super Massive Blackhole


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

black sheep 

the choice is yours


----------



## Thrasher (Jul 18, 2003)

Castlevania - Reincarnated Soul Remix


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Faithless - God is a DJ


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

Doug E Fresh 

La Di Da Di


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Goo Goo Dolls - Slide


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

K's Choice - Everything for free


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Cause it needs be Funky from time to time*

Prince - One Night Alone - LIVE


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Envy-Further Ahead of Warp


----------



## Thrasher (Jul 18, 2003)

*Censored* - *Censored* 
Offensive music.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Alice in Chains - Again


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

The only tolerable country.
David Alan Coe.:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

The Runaways - Wait for Me


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Autopulver - By leaving Rome I found my home


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Psycroptic - The valley of wind's breath & dragon's fire


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Slint-Pat


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Slipknot - Wait and bleed


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Coalesce-Questions to Root Out Fools


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Pixies - Velouria


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Actually I'm _watching_ 'Bullit w/ Steve McQueen on TCM.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bullitt
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0062765/

But it's kind of like I'm 'listening' to it because I'm on the Interwebs too.


TBerk


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Lostprophets - Kobrakai


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Feindflug - Lagerhaft


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Paul Simon - Me and Julio down by the schoolyard


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Niko - Night of Fire


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

TSOL 
every body's a cop.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Muse - Uprising


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Cave In-The End of Our Rope is a Noose


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

10cc - Art for Ats Sake


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Opeth-Forest of October


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Stardust vs Armand Van Helden - You don't know stardust


----------



## hardrocco (Mar 2, 2007)

Clap for the Wolfman - The Guess Who


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

.....blessed with a bucket of lucky mobility........... GUESS!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Kentucky Headhunters - Ballad of Davey Crockett


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

The White Stripes - Seven nation army


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

Black Flag 
White Minority


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Sister of Mercy - 1959


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

The Mercury Program-Nazca Lines of Peru


----------



## tristessa (Sep 25, 2003)

Genesis - Firth of Fifth

From back when Genesis played prog and Phil Collins wasn't a douche...


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

minus the bear- omni (album)

'tis a pleasant change of pace


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Omar Rodriguez Lopez-Sidewalk Fins


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Weezer - We are all on drugs


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Let it Be - The Beatles.

classic it is.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

John Sykes - Cautionary Warning


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

U96 - Energie


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Candiria-Year One


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Chemical Brothers - My mercury mouth


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Puddle Of Mudd - Famous


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Joy Division-I Remember Nothing


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Sirenia - First we take Manhattan


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Skinny Puppy - Last call


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Listening to Jeff Mills & Montpeliar orchestra, Blue Potential.

Hey, cool! We can embed with the new forum software!






Big thanks to Rob Lee for posting it on his book of faces page; been digging it ever since.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Slint-Carol


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Tool - Vicarious


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Rockets Fall on Rocket Falls


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Frank Zappa - Joe's Garage


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

The Used - Take it away


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Underworld - Born slippy


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Meantone - Two hookers and a case of beer


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...v4zbAw&usg=AFQjCNGiSLo-ohhLZlmnBgW3uuIfGkmayA

AC/DC
walk all over you
I was thinking of the video,and wishing I had a 928.opcorn:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Metallica - One


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Mr. Bungle-Pink Cigarette


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Alice In Chains - Heaven beside you


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

The Braids - Bohemian rhapsody


----------



## alexmpineda (Apr 1, 2010)

youth blood by little jinder
its weird so i like it lol


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Totimoshi-The Dance of the Snakes


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Silversun Pickups - Common Reactor


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Nine Black Alps - Pocket Full of Stars


----------



## alexmpineda (Apr 1, 2010)

pxndx 3+1
(its in spanish! lol)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Yang-Les Deux Mondes


----------



## rickyrocco (Mar 13, 2010)

Opeth - April Ethereal


----------



## mozcar78 (Nov 30, 2003)

MGMT-flash Delirium


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

MOTOR HEAD


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Chemical Brothers - Tow truck


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Beck - Farewell Ride


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Praga Khan - Love u still


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Candiria-Divided


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

AFI - Silver and cold


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

Iroczgirl said:


> Skinny Puppy - Last call


uuuuuhhhhhhhhgggg I knew I liked you for a reason,

Skinny Puppy - warlock- (rabies album)

P.s. Rhapsody has almost all the skinny puppy albums (except rabies apparently)


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Mr. Bungle-Pink Cigarette


Thats on California yeah?

Ever listen to Tubring or Tamahawk? Or god forbid... the mike patton orchestra?


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

Nothing the she is down.


----------



## ibedrooms (Jun 3, 2010)

Iroczgirl said:


> Puddle Of Mudd - Famous


x2


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

jaysonhadwick said:


> Thats on California yeah?
> 
> Ever listen to Tubring or Tamahawk? Or god forbid... the mike patton orchestra?


It is. :thumbup:

I haven't checked those out, but they're on the list.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Ministry - Life is good


----------



## max and tiny (Apr 27, 2010)

nothing cause i dont have a radio in my rocco


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Otep - House of secrets


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Placebo - Infra-red


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

NIN -more human than human.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Danny Elfman - The Little Tings


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Pink Floyd - Shine On You Crazy Diamond 

(26 minute songs FTW)


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

P.O.D. - Alive


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

bj shea morning show on kisw for some reason:screwy:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Bombay Bicycle Club - Dust on the Ground


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

norma jean- disconnecktie


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Hot Cross-Cardiac Silence


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

I miss Bradley.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVnyScPCoqM&feature=related


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes-Close to the Edge


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey let's build a mosque at ground zero, that way Islam can say "We killed you, and f*ck you here we are." Well if you want a religious war I guess that's as good a way as any to start it.

Religious Wars:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VUlJSwm0w0&feature=related

Just sayin'...


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

...and to calm it back down here's the 'rare' Micheal Stipe version of Kid Fears. Best version ever recorded imo, and the anime ain't bad either:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcUM6ux4NqQ

Happy sailing guys. :beer:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

The sound of the Rebel breathing through it's glasspacks slowly fading away.... 

Tomorrow it's hello '55 Ford...new glasspacks, new sound.


----------



## lowlife63 (Oct 8, 2008)

woody16v said:


> norma jean- disconnecktie


 ^^^^:thumbup: 
listing to a mix up of bands, heres a few for ya! 

suicide silence - girl of glass 
miss may i - forgive and forget 
bring me the horizon - the come down 
comeback kid- our distance 
as i lay dying- anger and apathy ( for anyone down with matel the new as i lay dying is dope.):thumbup:


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

Reagan Youth!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Rob Zombie - Superbeast


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Rammstein - Kokain


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Curl Up and Die-You'd Be Cuter If I Shot You in the Face


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Jill Scott - Discography (I fell behind a bit in her work) 

Prince - One Night Alone, Live. (Great for the commute), see above comment. 

Dr. West and BMWMB - 'cause I was raised to upset the apple cart every now and then... 


TBerk


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm digging terry reid.
Have to listen to this song on YouTube, iTunes doesn't seem to have it.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Wolfmother - Woman


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Ministry - Just another fix


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Leslie Parrish - Save Me


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Mighty mighty - Charlie Hunter


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Aesop Rock- Big Bang


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

My Funny Valentine - Miles Davis


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Converge-Thaw


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Arid - Too late tonight


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Testament - The Ritual


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

VNV Nation - Electronaught


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Kaki King - Neanderthal


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Nazareth - Where Are You Now


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Trivium - Insurrection


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Bloodhound Gang - Along comes Mary


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

The Bad Plus - Long Distance Runaround


----------



## colbyh (Jul 18, 2010)

Temple of the Dog - "Hunger Strike"


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

one of my best friends (and best man in my wedding in two and a half weeks) cousin is in a band and i had the pleasure of sitting down and listening to them all play live in an little vacation house while getting extremely vodka drunk. 
if you are wondering what happened to all the good music, 
its right here... 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_Od0PJp6GI


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Flogging Molly - Drunken Lullaby


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Spiral - Mantra


----------



## lowlife63 (Oct 8, 2008)

colbyh said:


> Temple of the Dog - "Hunger Strike"


 :thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Amsterdam087 said:


> one of my best friends (and best man in my wedding in two and a half weeks) cousin is in a band and i had the pleasure of sitting down and listening to them all play live in an little vacation house while getting extremely vodka drunk.
> if you are wondering what happened to all the good music,
> its right here...
> 
> ...


 The music was alright, but the singer sounds too much like Dave Matthews IMO.


----------



## theenico (Nov 12, 2003)

Electric Wizard "Dopetrhrone" 

Probably follow it up with either Fu Manchu or The Melvins.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Darude - Sandstorm


----------



## Nogaro-Green (Jan 7, 2001)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQubKBWGSEs : Alex Sheffer (AKA Cell) - Under Your Mind


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

Hatebreed


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

83mk2scirocco said:


> Hatebreed


 :thumbup: 

Backtrack - 'Retrace the Lines'


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Muse - Knights of Cydonia


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

The National - Ada


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

The Equals - Baby come back


----------



## dacolino (Jun 1, 2002)

Pearl Jam - Tremor Christ


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Kid Rock - Only God knows why


----------



## techfx (Oct 16, 2008)

storm troopers of death ...kill the a**h***s (posted by my Uncle on Facebook).


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Between the Buried and Me - Medicine Wheel


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Down - Ghosts Along the Mississippi


----------



## dacolino (Jun 1, 2002)

Far - I like it


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Novastar - Wrong


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Alice in Chains - Nutshell (Unplugged)


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

McFrontalot - Romantic Cheapskate


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

The Tea Party - Stargazer


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

Need for speed?
Sound track stuff I got em off LIME WIRE


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

MO-DO - Eins, zwei, polizei


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

Lots of Public Enemy! Saw them on Tues. and they were still AWESOME!!!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Virtual Zone - Into temptation


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Wolfmother - Colossal


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Masayoshi Minoshima - Bad Apple


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Dream Theater - Panic Attack


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Today I had, Notorious BIG Ready to Die in the CD Player! 


Best album of all time!?!


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

BLKonBLKMKVGTI said:


> Best album of all time!?!


Not a chance. 

Protest the Hero - Heretics and Killers


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Sevendust - Enemy


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Oomori Kinuko - Konya Wa Hurricane


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Freddie King - Dust my broom


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

2 Brothers On The 4th Floor - Fly


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Shhhhh.... I'm listening......


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Arid - Believer


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Thunderstone - Without Wings


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

The Prodigy - No good


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

I pigeon going threw my grill.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Stupid bird.

Portishead - Sour Times


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)




----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

NOFX


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Misery Signals - Reverence Lost


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

umm I am late.
God Smack.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Buddy Guy - When my left eye jumps


----------



## mk2pointohh (Jul 10, 2010)

tech n9ne-blakkened the sun


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Ministry - Just another fix


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Led Zeppelin - Trampled under foot


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

CodeMan said:


> Led Zeppelin - Trampled under foot


and now it's Mastodon - Trampled under hoof

Haha, silly universe.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

You're a God - Vertical Horizon


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

clint mansell - dead reckoning


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

baby monitor....she is sleeping:beer:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Buddy Guy - Skin & Bones


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

gOT A set of 12's and a ALPINE 6 channel amp.
Megadeth Crush Em.


----------



## Thrasher (Jul 18, 2003)

La Roux - Bulletproof and a Malevolent Creation Greatest Hits album... yeah, what?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Billie Jean - MJ


----------



## tristessa (Sep 25, 2003)

Track 11 from Apocalyptica's 7th Symphony.

No idea what the song's called, CD cover is in the other room.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Dave Rodgers - The Race is Over


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Arsis - Diamond for Disease


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

Mumford & Sons
-White blank page


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

The National - John's Star


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Alphabeat - Fascination


----------



## bmore-101 (Jan 31, 2009)

Every Melvins song ever written, in a row.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Modest Mouse - Blame it on the Tetons


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Eels - Losing Streak.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)




----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)




----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Silversun Pickups - The royal we


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Dysrhythmia-Catalog of Personal Faults


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

KoRn - Chi


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Faith No More-Falling To Pieces


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

I got a set 12's a BIG alpine amp.
It is now not what I am listening to it is what the whole traffic inter section hears.
Of course not mine.....:laugh:
But I am petrified of popping the rear glass.So I keep it in check.
Mud Vayne


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Arsis - Shattering the Spell

I'm under the distinct impression that these guys are awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Ministry - Lieslieslies


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

ELO - Mr. Blue Sky


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Phish - Roggae


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

The Beau Brummel's - Just A Little


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

DJ Da Rick - Attention


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Marilyn Manson - Sweet dreams


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

Cali Swag District - Teach Me How to Dougie (Remix) feat. Jermaine Dupri, B.O.B, Red Cafe & Bow Wow


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

temper trap- resurrection


----------



## definition56 (Jan 8, 2005)

Baths_Cerulean
Delorean_Subiza
Gayngs
Future Islands
Electric President's new album

Oh and Fleetwood Mac- Never going back again


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

Regina Spektor - "Us"


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Framing Hanley - Alone in This Bed


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Alice In Chains - Nutshell


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)




----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

The sound of a small block Chevy with no exhaust donuts rumbling down I5 for 6 hours with a top speed of 50mph.

Yeah...it's an old one ton, 3+3 they call it with 4 full doors and an 8 foot bed.  Seats 6 people, 2 pets and all their belongings lol.


----------



## sutton83k (May 31, 2007)

check the rhime - a tribe called quest
shes in parties - bauhaus
dr heckyll and jive - men at work then the drive was over.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

The Postman Syndrome - Hedgehog's Dilemma: Chapter III


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Nocturnal Rites - Avalon


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Mastodon - Quintessence


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

[video]http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=video&cd=5&ved=0CEQQtwIwBA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DHB3 tmC2f3t0&rct=j&q=habreed&ei=hN6rTPijC5L4swOntIyrAw&usg=AFQjCNFEzF86YCJ0HrqwXeXHEZvcIXA97g&cad=rja[/video]


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Primus - The Pressman


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

The Muppets - Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

tmechanic said:


> The Muppets - Bohemian Rhapsody


My daughter loves that video. 

John Lee Hooker - Rock Steady


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

So do I.
Beck - Black Tambourine


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

^^ great song!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Skillet - Hero


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Kamelot - This Pain


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Iron Butterfly - In a Gadda Da Vida


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Coalesce - The Purveyor of Novelty and Nonsense


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Today I listened to Jerry Brown call Meg Whitman a whore. :laugh:

...I am not voting for either of them.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Hellyeah - Hell of a time


----------



## Thrasher (Jul 18, 2003)

Die Antwoord


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Mudvayne - World so cold


----------



## Bonelli GTG (Jun 8, 2010)

Kraftwerk Autobahn Alexampler Mix 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3RmndWyGU4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Bonelli GTG said:


> Kraftwerk Autobahn Alexampler Mix
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3RmndWyGU4&feature=player_embedded


 :thumbup: interesting and strange at the same time


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Porcupine Tree - Shallow


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

John Lennon would've been 70 today. 

Hence I'm listening to some remastered work of his. :thumbup:


----------



## Ska-Head (Mar 24, 2010)

Kashmir - Led Zeppelin


----------



## VTEC_EATER_16V (Apr 3, 2003)

Suffocation - Surgery of Impalement


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)




----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Led Zeppelin - Heartbreaker


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

The Beatles - All You Need Is Love


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Botch - Oma


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

Big Daddy Kane - "I'll Take You There"


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Nine Inch Nails - Every day is exactly the same


----------



## VTEC_EATER_16V (Apr 3, 2003)

Tool - Sweat


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

DJ Shadow - What Does Your Soul Look Like (Part 4)


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

-camber said:


>



Nice...good call on that one. In light of the upcoming election I am listening to this at the moment :laugh: :


----------



## maverik3 (Aug 25, 2010)

beer-reel big fish


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Suicidal Tendencies - I Shot the Devil


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Phish- McGrupp and the Watchful Hosemasters :screwy:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Derek Trucks Band - Already Free


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Beck - Loser


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Soundgarden - Burden in my Hand


----------



## uRn2mygti (Dec 5, 2006)

DI.fm - breaks


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Front Line Assembly - Millenium


----------



## VTEC_EATER_16V (Apr 3, 2003)

Marilyn Manson - Disassociative


----------



## BILLY 1966 (Nov 24, 2006)

Give it some of this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJJTFuFlUtE&ob=av2e


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

DaRude Sand Storm


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

veetarded said:


> Nice...good call on that one. In light of the upcoming election I am listening to this at the moment :laugh: :


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zktr6yY0eXE&feature=related
I love this song,ever since 19-87.......


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Kansas - Carry On Wayward Son


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Baz Luhrmann- Everbody's Free (To Wear Sunscreen)


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

Wolfchant - "The Betrayal"


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Glass Casket - The Redeemer


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

rocking my Tool station on Pandora...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

The Gathering - Rollercoaster


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Slim Harpo - Te-Ni-Nee-Ni-Nu 



roccostud said:


> rocking my Tool station on Pandora...


 Haha, no need to make a Tool station on Pandora. Every new station I make starts playing Tool/A Perfect Circle within 4 songs. :screwy:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Sisters of Mercy - Cry Little Sister


----------



## tristessa (Sep 25, 2003)

^^ Heh. 

Sisters of Mercy - Alice. Even dragged out the record player for it.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Sonic Youth-Tom Violence


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

Frightened Rabbit - "Old Old Fashioned"


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

Nothing cuz Im not in my rocco today. 
Got to drive a **** box s-10.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Erik Mongrain - Geometrie D'une Erreur


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Beastie Boys - B-Boy Bouillabaisse


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Buddy Guy - Mary Ann


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

God Smack- Greed.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Soulfly - Rise of the Fallen 

:vampire:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Mr. Groove - White Light


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Stone Temple Pilots - Big Empty


----------



## 16Vroccodriva (Apr 28, 2010)

Depending on my mood.. 
Iron Maiden - Powerslave:banghead: 
Metallica - Remember Tomorrow 
Police - Can't stand losing You (live) 
Young Money - Bedrock 
LL Cool J - I'm Bad:vampire: 
Young Joc - It's going Down:laugh: 
U2 - New years dayeace: 
The Who - Can't Explain 
Scorpians - Big City Nights:beer: 
UB40 - Please Don't Make Me cry:facepalm: 
Rich Boy - Throw Some D's remoix:wave: 
Rage Against the machine - Bulls on Parade


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Alice Cooper & Miss Piggy - You and Me


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Erik Mongrain - Mais Quand?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Oomori Kinuko - Victory


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Tool - Sweat


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Hayseed Dixie - Kashmir


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Alice in Chains - Would?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Ego Likeness - Hurricane


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Smashing Pumpkins - Quiet


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Skeletonwitch - Vengeance Will Be Mine


----------



## VTEC_EATER_16V (Apr 3, 2003)

Alice in Chains - Grind


----------



## germanthunder81 (May 1, 2003)

Jimi Hendrix-Little Wing


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

The Vaughn Brothers - Telephone Song


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

Broken Bells...the song "The High Road" in particular...


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Jeff Beck - Let Me Love you


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Peter Cetera - Living in the Limelight


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

The Stranger Still - My Release


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Botch - C. Thomas Howell as the "Soul Man"


----------



## jake legend (Aug 10, 2010)

JONNY CRAIG.:thumbup:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

The Bad Plus - 1979 semi-finalist


----------



## freddiejones03253 (Feb 16, 2006)

Tom Waits Glitter and Doom!!!!


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Massive Attack - Teardrop

...aka ZOMG IS THAT THE THEME SONG FROM HOUSE?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Meshuggah - Paralyzing Ignorance


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Protest the Hero - Turn Soonest to the Sea


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Nine Inch Nails - Closer


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

The Mars Volta - Cavalettas


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Yonder Mountain String Band - Easy as Pie


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

The Human Abstract - The Path


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)




----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Led Zeppelin - Since I've Been Loving You


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Autechre - plyPhon


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Voltaire - Future Ex-Girlfriend


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Alice in Chains - Down in a Hole


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

The Band - Up On Cripple Creek


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Botch - Vietnam


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Dead Soul Tribe - My Dying Wish


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Micheal Schencker Group - Still Love That Little Devil


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Audioslave - Doesn't Remind Me


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Philadelphia Orchestra - Night on Bald Mountain


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Bela Fleck & the Flecktones - Blu-Bop


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Edward Shapre and the Magnetic Zeros - 40 Day Dream 

_"nobody better pinch me bitch I swear I'll go crazy"_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

The Gathering - Analog Park


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Jimi Hendrix - Like a Rolling Stone (live)


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Pure Prairie League - Early Morning Riser


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Indecision - Dead


----------



## Pablo_san2 (Oct 3, 2008)

Drops of Jupiter by Train


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Meshuggah - Bleed


----------



## techfx (Oct 16, 2008)

Enslaved - Axioma Ethica Odini


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Ben Harper - Burn One Down


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

King Diamond - "The Invisible Guests"


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Trivium - Torn Between Scylla and Charybdis


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Refused - I Wish


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Hellyeah - You wouldn't know


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

Information society.:vampire:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

GZA - I Gotcha Back


----------



## Thrasher (Jul 18, 2003)

Max Bett - Mad Clinic


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Reverend Horton Heat - Big Dwarf Rodeo


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Attitude - Sepultura - Ozzfest 97

:banghead:


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

Various stuff from Volbeat.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Phish - Sample in a Jar


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Third Eye Blind - Semi-Charmed Kind of Life


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Strunz & Farah - Selva (live)

Pretty incredible guitar playing


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Crash Test Dummies - At My Funeral


----------



## VTEC_EATER_16V (Apr 3, 2003)

Emperor - Thus Spake The Nightspirit


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Leon Thomas - Sweet Little Angel


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Incubus - Drive


----------



## VTEC_EATER_16V (Apr 3, 2003)

Weakling - Disasters In The Sun


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Burst - City Cloaked


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Terrapin Station - The dead


----------



## VTEC_EATER_16V (Apr 3, 2003)

Wolves In The Throne Room - Dia Artio


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

The Runaways - Queens of Noise


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

In Flames - March to the Shore


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Cougar - Stay Famous


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Misery Signals - Sword of Eyes


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

The Prodigy - First Warning


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

A Bunch of old Maiden stuff lately, found an old picture disk and on the B-side was "King of Twilight" pretty sweet.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Between the Buried and Me - Prequel to the Sequel


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Underworld - Choose life


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Izzzzzzzzzzzzz go sear...nvm. Here I did it for you. Beautiful performance in case you didn't see it live:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Thrall - Mommy and Daddy Were Alien Gods


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Yonder Mountain String Band - Holding


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Not Exactly - Deadmau5


----------



## techfx (Oct 16, 2008)

VTEC_EATER_16V said:


> Wolves In The Throne Room - Dia Artio



Nice, I played some shows w/ them in their early days.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Oildale - Korn

Love their new album


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Radiohead - House of Cards


----------



## VTEC_EATER_16V (Apr 3, 2003)

techfx said:


> Nice, I played some shows w/ them in their early days.


That's cool! Good band.

Them Crooked Vultures - Spinning in Daffodils


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Led Zeppelin - Immigrant Song


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Courtney Love - Mono


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

Public Noise Concern - "Out In The Open"


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

30 Seconds to Mars - This is War


----------



## BILL CARSON (Dec 2, 2010)

MIDNITE - Begin the day


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Facebreaker - Divine Heresy


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Coalesce - There is a Word Hidden in the Ground


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Dusty - Rock Me to the Top


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Social D - Mass Hysteria


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Strength in Numbers - The Lochs of Dread


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Totimoshi - Viva Zapata


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Bill Frisell - Have a Little Faith in Me


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

The Outlaws - You Are The Show


----------



## VTEC_EATER_16V (Apr 3, 2003)

NIN - Somewhat Damaged


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

The National - Murder Me Rachael


----------



## Thrasher (Jul 18, 2003)

Been hung up on this remix lately... my goodness. For hiphop it's pretty sick.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Buddy Guy - I've got dreams to remember


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

I am trying to channel my inner black man. Robert Johnson, Jimmy Reed, Muddy Waters, Chuck Berry, Little Richard, Little Walter...


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

don't forget James Broooown.... _'rockin in the USA'_


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

James Gang - Funk #49


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Indecision - Release the Cure


----------



## 16v sciroccomann (Aug 8, 2010)

amon amarth :thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Isis - The Other


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Pink Floyd - Speak to Me/Breathe


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Dave Rodgers - The Race is Over


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Led Zeppelin - Moby Dick


----------



## jarski (Oct 30, 2009)

August Burns Red - Redemption


----------



## 16v sciroccomann (Aug 8, 2010)

I love cats


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Dysrhythmia - Heat Sink


----------



## mickeyb (Dec 9, 2010)

Mission of Burma - Peking Spring.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Finally scored a NM original copy of Canned Heat - Future Blues, so that's what's spinning at the moment.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

been a good 3-song run from Slacker

Pantera - Cowboys From Hell
Evans Blue - In A Red Dress and Alone
Chevelle - Send The Pain Below


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Blue Oyster Cult - Astronomy


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Coalesce - Where the Hell is Rick Thorne These Days?


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

the failsafe - misery signals


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Candiria - Year One


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

sir mixalot--I like big buts


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Meshuggah - Internal Evidence


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Guster- Two Points for Honesty


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Led Zeppelin - How Many More Times?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

The Red Chord - Responsibles


----------



## jarski (Oct 30, 2009)

KiD CuDi - Mr. Solo Dolo


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Phil & Friends - Goin' down the road

Edit: skipped it, can't take Phil Lesh's voice :laugh:


----------



## 1983rabbitgti (Apr 4, 2004)

angels and airwaves


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

this :



veetarded said:


> no scirocco.


:thumbup:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Kylesa - Shatter the Clock

:heart:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Death Cab for Curie - A Lack of Color


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

The Tony Rice Unit - Manzanita


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Deep Purple - The Battle Rages On


----------



## dacolino (Jun 1, 2002)

Hum - Stars


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

The Band - Ophelia


----------



## Thrasher (Jul 18, 2003)

Volbeat - Radio Girl


----------



## jarski (Oct 30, 2009)

Sofi Needs a Ladder - Deadmau5


----------



## colbyh (Jul 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQMJCOT2wlQ&feature=related


----------



## colbyh (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

The heavenly sound of a running VW diesel.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

uh-huh.


----------



## BIGdaddy1102 (Feb 24, 2008)

toy story credits... you got a friend in me


----------



## mkymk2 (Nov 14, 2004)

NPR..


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Dead Can Dance - Host of Seraphim


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

[SUB] [HUM] [ANS] "From the Cradle To the Grave"


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Crowbar - As I Become One


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

The Allman Brothers - Whipping Post


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

Prodigy..fat of the land.album.. blew my first subwoofer when I was 15 with this


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Skillet - Invincible


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Chris Robinson - Safe in the Arms of Love


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Pineapplegti ! said:


> Prodigy..fat of the land.album.. blew my first subwoofer when I was 15 with this


^ :laugh: ^

Kingdom of Sorrow..

_no song title needed cause it all sounds the same.... Jasta spitting... Kirk string-pounding..._


----------



## 16v sciroccomann (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Soundgarden - Rusty Cage


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Snapcase - Aperture


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Lamb of God - Laid to Rest


----------



## 81golfcaddy (Oct 17, 2005)

Norah Jones 
come away with me. 
what you play if your girl isn't in the mood. if that don't work you play J-Giles Band Love Stinks.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Ozzy - Bark At The Moon


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Faith No More - Falling to Pieces


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

Pendulum - Salt In The Wounds


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Halcyon Way - Deliver the Suffering


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

CodeMan said:


> Faith No More - Falling to Pieces


I happen to be listening to that album right now.

Faith No More - Woodpecker From Mars


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I happen to be listening to that album right now.
> 
> Faith No More - Woodpecker From Mars


It's funny how this thread works. Right after Falling to Pieces, this gem came on - (quoted from the top of the page)



Iroczgirl said:


> Soundgarden - Rusty Cage


It's like our own little music-time continuum.

I just realized, if you're listening to the whole album straight through, we were probably listening to that song at the same time...:screwy:

oh yeah, Queens of the Stone Age - No One Knows (Live)


----------



## jonnybigbee (Apr 1, 2005)

no radio.... :mad
:[URL="http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad107/jonnybigbee/?action=view&current=photo2-10.png"][IMG]http://i926.photobucket.com/albums/ad107/jonnybigbee/photo2-10.png


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Sam Bush - Spirit is the Journey


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Seether - The Gift


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Emily Autumn - Asleep


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Mogwai - Black Spider 2


----------



## fundmc (Feb 5, 2010)

the black keys = set you free.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Rotting Christ - Diastric Alchemy


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

The Duhks - Crusty Rolls & Chili


----------



## jarski (Oct 30, 2009)

Supersonic - Family Force 5


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

The Black Crowes - Soul Singing


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Thrall - Sometimes I Get This Urge


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

The Tea Party - Sister Awake


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Pelican - Bliss in Concrete


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Dr Dre - I need a doctor


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

The Grateful Dead - Althea


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Between the Buried and Me - Prequel to the Sequel

Rocks so ****in' hard :headbang:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

:thumbup: Good stuff.

Wu-Tang Clan - Dog Sh*t

:laugh:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Slipknot - Psychosocial


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

The Archies- Waldo P. Emerson Jones


----------



## natetheman77 (Oct 25, 2009)

CodeMan said:


> Between the Buried and Me - Prequel to the Sequel
> 
> Rocks so ****in' hard :headbang:


One of the greatest songs ever....

Also listened to some Hatesphere "Marked by Darkness"


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Jethro Tull - We Used to Know


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

Tove Styrke - White light moment


----------



## BILLY 1966 (Nov 24, 2006)

The Mars Volta, Ilyena


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Littel Feat - Rag Mama Rag


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Pink Floyd - Us and Them


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

Middle Class Rut - Busy Bein' Born


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Lemont Cranston - Upper Mississippi Breakdown


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Shape of Despair - ...In the Mist


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

Pretty Lights - "Hot Like Sauce"


----------



## A1peopleS2wagons (Dec 2, 2010)

fake it


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Miles Davis - Trane's Blues


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

More Miles Davis - Right Off


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Edo Boys - No One Sleeps in Tokyo


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Life Styles of the Rich and Famous - Good Charlotte


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Morphine - The Way We Met


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Shaggy - Mr. Bombastic


----------



## choppacity (Apr 18, 2011)

the b52's tape that came with my scirocco


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Today was:
Social Distortion - Live at the Roxy.

(Gawd, I love this new HU. Wonderful to have a 57GB(!) music library on a flash drive.  )


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Portishead - All Mine


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Jackson Browne - Stay


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Chris Clouse - The Wreck


----------



## Varnish (Mar 13, 2011)

Angel - The Fortune


----------



## A1peopleS2wagons (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...sg=AFQjCNHM5v08CrlztPwvvhGn3IhmkNSKGw&cad=rja
rev theory-justice.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

Yngwie Malmsteen - Mr. Crowley


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

_Oasis, Champagne Supernova_


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Pearl Jam - Jeremy


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Ralph Stanley / God gave Noah the Rainb ow Sign (bluegrass)


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

A1peopleS2wagons said:


> fake it


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Priscilla - Love is in Danger


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Soundgarden - Fell on Black Days


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Between the buried and me- the newest ep


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Ministry - Jesus built my hotrod


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

That's a good one - great driving music.

Me today:
Allison Moorer - The Hardest Part
(yes, it's country. And, it's an amazing album. Getoverit!  )


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Otis Redding - Try a Little Tenderness

You got ta, you got ta, you got ta!


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

Falling.


----------



## 16.valve (Oct 3, 2002)

Deadmau5 - This is the hook. :thumbup:


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

My car shuttering due to a seperated tyre.


----------



## 86rocco8v (Mar 26, 2007)

Dead Kennedys---discogaphry with a bunch of bootlegs


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

The 5,6,7,8's - WooHoo


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Public Enemy- Power To The People And The Beats- Public Enemy's Greatest Hits


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

Middle Class Rut...awesome two man band, Search Youtube for New Low live...crazy!

USS (Ubiquitous Synergy Seekers)...another awesome band. All 3 albums are great. Search out the songs Hollow Point Sniper Hyperbole and N/A OK...more great stuff


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Damien Rice - 9 Crimes


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Limp Bizkit - Shark attack


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

King Harvest - Dancing in the Moonlight


----------



## 86rocco8v (Mar 26, 2007)

Flogging Molly


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)




----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Michael Schenker Group


----------



## maurice.walsh (Dec 11, 2011)

denez prigent .. gortoz a ran... youtube here............ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7HKktNbUCQ&feature=related ............... as im in ireland timeing might not suit some of you, but i present an internet radio show on thursday nights (my timeline is gmt )9pm untill i fall asleep  my "show" is mostly made up of 80s, 90s, 00s, with alot of world music (asia,africa esp) and some of the stranger music that can be found,, everything from opera to deathmetal to gregorian to jazz to mashups etc etc anything but country/irish country/diddley eye(trad irish).. if any of you rocco perves would like to listen in its here.. www.killaloefriendlyradio.com ... dont pay any heed to the box that says enter code here , just sign in and enter chat. come in n say hello.. very international mix usually in chat , aus/nz/gb/ire/usa/can/eu.. etc .. if your of the sinsitive kind ,, leave it at the door as the chatroom is NON PC.... only thing not acceptable is cussin n sware'n.. come n join the fun !!!


----------



## maurice.walsh (Dec 11, 2011)

denez prigent .. gortoz a ran... youtube here............ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7HKktNbUCQ&feature=related ............... as im in ireland timeing might not suit some of you, but i present an internet radio show on thursday nights (my timeline is gmt )9pm untill i fall asleep  my "show" is mostly made up of 80s, 90s, 00s, with alot of world music (asia,africa esp) and some of the stranger music that can be found,, everything from opera to deathmetal to gregorian to jazz to mashups etc etc anything but country/irish country/diddley eye(trad irish).. if any of you rocco perves would like to listen in its here.. killaloefriendlyradio.com ... dont pay any heed to the box that says enter code here , just sign in and enter chat. come in n say hello.. very international mix usually in chat , aus/nz/gb/ire/usa/can/eu.. etc .. if your of the sinsitive kind ,, leave it at the door as the chatroom is NON PC.... only thing not acceptable is cussin n sware'n.. come n join the fun !!!


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

I have my iPod on shuffle while at work. 

A song by Fort Minor just ended, and it has just starting playing "Until it sleeps" by Metallica


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

The Damned  



What else when working on Scirocco's :screwy:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Going Quantum - Hello


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Social D

White Light, White Heat, White Trash.


----------



## techfx (Oct 16, 2008)

Went to see Retox last night.


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

Louis Armstrong going right now.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Saxon


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

NIN: Ghosts


----------



## hatchbackkid82 (Mar 20, 2012)

Metallica- Nothing else matters


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

Currently listening to my Ten Years After Pandora station. :beer:


----------



## 16v sciroccomann (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## 16v sciroccomann (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

Amy Macdonald

Found her through Top Gear - Star in a Reasonably Priced Car
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xxjw62_amy-macdonald-interview-top-gear_people


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Like the Sun - I Mother Earth

I thought this thread was long dead.


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Pearl Jam - Sirens


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

New KOL. 'supersoaker'


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Steroid Maximus http://fixyt.com/watch?v=47OrEp_X4h4


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

KCSM, Jazz91; 24/7 (except when it's tha Blues instead...)

http://kcsm.org/

On the horizon I feel a need to revisit 'Maggot Brain'...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maggot_Brain_(song)

http://www.google.com/search?q=maggot brain


----------

